# Rocksmith 2014 progress report



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2013)

*static9.cdn.ubi.com/resource/en-US/game/rocksmith2014/rocksmith2014/features-menu-RS2014-hero_image_99822.jpg
Its day 2 and all my fingers are sore.
3 cords are burnt into my mind and i can shift between them. E5, A5 anf F5.
F5 is the hardest to play so far.
i have learnt how to strum, hold a pick, tuning, and shifting.
trying to build my muscle memory and learning how to move my fingers along the frets without straining my hand.

more to come (with photos)


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 7, 2013)

you are playing with an actual guitar?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> you are playing with an actual guitar?



Yes.
Day, 3.
Increased my level on one song.
R.E.M. Losing my religion. One of my favourites
Learnt a few more cords in the song and leveled up using Riff repeater as i was not able to play a few cords in the song.

Also progressed a little further in the mini game for learning chords. Now I can easily play E5, A5 and F5 in any pattern.

Good news is that the pain in my fingers is slowly going away.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 7, 2013)

Which guitar u r using post pic of ur guitar here plz


----------



## Gollum (Nov 8, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Which guitar u r using post pic of ur guitar here plz



Its a Yamaha Pacifica
*imageshack.us/a/img43/5032/ngq6.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img716/9227/e1a6.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img405/1916/v3xh.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2013)

day 4
8th Nov

Learned chords G5 and C5 and practiced more on  E5 C5 anf F5

to in total through mini games I've learned 5 chords and now my fingers have stopped hurting at all. Thanks to the instructional video that showed mw how and where to keep my fingers on the strings for applying the least amount of strength and get the best sound.

I'd say I'm far from perfect but progress is good.

Now actually my leg is hurting because of the weight of the guitar and me bending over the guitar all the time
[IMGG]*us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/photomak/photomak1006/photomak100600111/7275758-sitting-with-crossed-legs-young-woman-playing-electric-guitar.jpg[/IMGG]

Also I'm playing majorly the E-Standard songs which require the strings to be quite tight. This way my fingers can adjust to the pressure and required strength.



Day5
9th Nov

Started practice session in guitarcade, played for half an hour - should be doing llike an hour here but eh..
this time I played non stop play - here the songs keep playing and you can too but the songs play slow and fast based on your skill
Had a bit of an interruption today (weekend) so could not really play for upto an hour.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice thread.we can know the progression


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Why'd you get a Pacifica as a beginner's guitar? Also, the tremolo arm is missing.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Why'd you get a Pacifica as a beginner's guitar? Also, the tremolo arm is missing.



Because it is a beginner guitar.
I've removed the tremolo arm as I don't need it. Moreover using that with my current tuning will break the strings.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Because it is a beginner guitar.
> I've removed the tremolo arm as I don't need it. Moreover using that with my current tuning will break the strings.



How much did you pay for it? Looks like you bought a 112J.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> How much did you pay for it? Looks like you bought a 112J.



Its a 012 the cheaper one.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Its a 012 the cheaper one.



Oh ok. They look really similar though.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Oh ok. They look really similar though.



they sure do.

day6 10nov
getting much better now at strumming and picking.
f5 power chord no longer hurts while holding. absolutely no pain in my fingers. 
learnt g5 c5 and g chords.
playing the song knocking on heavens door.
im starting to enjoy each new song i pick to learn.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. I want to learn to play guitar as well and this technique sounds very intriguing.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Thanks for this thread. I want to learn to play guitar as well and this technique sounds very intriguing.



you are welcome.
i'll keep posting my progress here everyday.


----------



## debarshi (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for taking the effort to do this, and reading this I really feel I should buy one copy too. I haven't had this much progress in 2 months with my acoustic as you reported in a few days, so I'm pretty impressed  

So by any chance, would you know where to find the PC version online (apart from Failkart)

And BTW, are you planning on buying any DLCs for the game?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

debarshi said:


> Thank you for taking the effort to do this, and reading this I really feel I should buy one copy too. I haven't had this much progress in 2 months with my acoustic as you reported in a few days, so I'm pretty impressed
> 
> So by any chance, would you know where to find the PC version online (apart from Failkart)
> 
> And BTW, are you planning on buying any DLCs for the game?



no not really. All the songs might not suit me. I don't have a style of playing yet so first I need to learn.
I overshot my budget by several miles on this. Majorly due to my guitar.
PS3 version costs 5k with cable. You can get the game from Steam but you will have to buy the real tone cable to connect your guitar to your PC.

You can also try to call Game4u 1800 22 4263 or 022 67312522 and ask for special order for PC as they are the importers for this game.
PC version is half the price of the console version.

you can buy the real tone cable from Amazon.com

Or the total package itself
Rocksmith PC with real tone cable


----------



## abhidev (Nov 11, 2013)

can you play the game with a semi-electric acoustic guitar??


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

abhidev said:


> can you play the game with a semi-electric acoustic guitar??



yes. all you need is a pickup connected.
But I wont suggest that type of arrangement as then the accoustic guitar's sound will interfere with the sound the game creates through your speakers aka distortion, reverb and so on.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> yes. all you need is a pickup connected.
> But I wont suggest that type of arrangement as then the accoustic guitar's sound will interfere with the sound the game creates through your speakers aka distortion, reverb and so on.



will you be able to try it out with someone's acoustic guitar if possible? Also the tone cable is must required right?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

abhidev said:


> will you be able to try it out with someone's acoustic guitar if possible? Also the tone cable is must required right?



everyone I know have either a Bass or regular electric.
the tone cable is a must. without that the game wont run or well, how is your pc or console supposed to know what you are playing? Its a precision device as it is also used to tune the guitar.

You can get the real tone cable from amazon and a cheap electric by giVson or java or Ashton and download the ahem version of the game. I have it as a mobile backup and it works just fine[it has all DLC's]


----------



## abhidev (Nov 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> everyone I know have either a Bass or regular electric.
> the tone cable is a must. without that the game wont run or well, how is your pc or console supposed to know what you are playing? Its a precision device as it is also used to tune the guitar.
> 
> You can get the real tone cable from amazon and a cheap electric by giVson or java or Ashton and download the ahem version of the game. I have it as a mobile backup and it works just fine[it has all DLC's]



To connect my guitar to the pc..I use a 6.35mm to 3.5mm coverter and connect it. So i thought that should be sufficient. 

Thats what..I was gonna try the ahem version if it works with the acoustic guitar well


----------



## iittopper (Nov 11, 2013)

man , you are tempting me .


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 11, 2013)

Planning to buy an electric guitar for my Bday (Jan). Rockyat, I ll be asking you for suggestions


----------



## debarshi (Nov 11, 2013)

abhidev said:


> To connect my guitar to the pc..I use a 6.35mm to 3.5mm coverter and connect it. So i thought that should be sufficient.
> 
> Thats what..I was gonna try the ahem version if it works with the acoustic guitar well



Well, the russians were working on the no-cable patch for the ahem-version of the game, I guess its already out for the setup you mentioned, though its not working too well due to the low end sound cards (line in or mic in) 

Just google Rocksmith No cable and you'll know what I'm talking about. I'm not allowed to post *bay links here, or I'd have linked you to the fix


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2013)

abhidev said:


> To connect my guitar to the pc..I use a 6.35mm to 3.5mm coverter and connect it. So i thought that should be sufficient.
> 
> Thats what..I was gonna try the ahem version if it works with the acoustic guitar well


its not gonna work that way but you can surely try


iittopper said:


> man , you are tempting me .


the decision is all yours.


digit1191 said:


> Planning to buy an electric guitar for my Bday (Jan). Rockyat, I ll be asking you for suggestions


feel free to ask any questions.



debarshi said:


> Well, the russians were working on the no-cable patch for the ahem-version of the game, I guess its already out for the setup you mentioned, though its not working too well due to the low end sound cards (line in or mic in)
> 
> Just google Rocksmith No cable and you'll know what I'm talking about. I'm not allowed to post *bay links here, or I'd have linked you to the fix


im happy with my ps3 version. pc copy is just a backup.

day7 nov 11
fuuuuuuuu no power at my place
only practiced shifting chords for like 15min and man was i insta-bored.
ps i only get around 2 hours after work to practice.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

abhidev said:


> will you be able to try it out with someone's acoustic guitar if possible? Also the tone cable is must required right?



An acoustic guitar will require the attachment of a pickup.



abhidev said:


> To connect my guitar to the pc..I use a 6.35mm to 3.5mm coverter and connect it. So i thought that should be sufficient.
> 
> Thats what..I was gonna try the ahem version if it works with the acoustic guitar well



You do need a real tone cable for it to work too.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2013)

the cable is more like a usb sound card with only one input
So the game detects the USb device to run.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 12, 2013)

> feel free to ask any questions.



I have an acoustic guitar at home, my sister's... And I've been trying to lean the guitar since the past 4-5 months.
I've learnt basic scales, strumming patterns, open chords, and I can switch between chords fairly well. i'm an ultra beginner.

The thing is I have small hands and fingers. I can not hold the F or Bb chord comfortably because I of that. 

The question : 1. Do electric guitars have a less wider neck so that I'll be able to reach all the frets ? Or do they come in sizes, so that I need to buy a bit smaller one? 
2. Is having small hands a big disadvantage. Will I still be able to learn and play fairly well?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I have an acoustic guitar at home, my sister's... And I've been trying to lean the guitar since the past 4-5 months.
> I've learnt basic scales, strumming patterns, open chords, and I can switch between chords fairly well. i'm an ultra beginner.
> 
> The thing is I have small hands and fingers. I can not hold the F or Bb chord comfortably because I of that.
> ...



DUDE!
girls can play guitars! they have small hands. I have small hands lol
I would suggest you to go to a music shop and look at some gutiars. Mine has a pretty slender neck
moreover the way you hold a guitar neck matters a lot too.
the F5 chord that was super difficult to hold in the beginning super simple for me now
*www.tabs4acoustic.com/images/accords/photo-f5-133xxx.jpg

Ultra beginner lol good one

Answer to your questions
!
1: most electrics have thin necks
2:Small hands is not a disadvantage at all. If kids can play, Us adults can play too.

Here is a motivational video
[youtube]SmrbiTAU5-Y[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Nov 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> An acoustic guitar will require the attachment of a pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> You do need a real tone cable for it to work too.



I have a semi-electric acoustic guitar...well do we have any cheaper tone cables...the ubisoft ones is costly ?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> DUDE!
> girls can play guitars! they have small hands. I have small hands lol
> I would suggest you to go to a music shop and look at some gutiars. Mine has a pretty slender neck
> moreover the way you hold a guitar neck matters a lot too.
> ...



Ok u made me feel like an ultra n00b  I'm gonna learn


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2013)

*Day8 Nov12*
Played for 2 hours today until my left had wrist started to hurt.
Checked a video on youtube and realized that I was keeping my left wrist bent at the wrong angle.

Minigame Chordead feels easy now but its difficult levels are well....hard.
Sarted a new song but forgot its name lol

I'm finding difficulty in shifting chords. there is like a seconds delay in moving my fingers. 
I can do it fine if I look at the strings but not if I'm looking at the screen. [cmon muscle memory!]
My left Hand ring finger seems to be very weak.

F5 G5 and C5 look very easy now - still facing shifting issue between shifting from G5 to C5 and reverse. They are still one string up and down but still. [oh and this is not while looking at the strings]

Today my fingers hurt again not at the tips but joints sort of.

Started another song which includes a lot of Lead strings but they are simple [mental note, remember to remember the names of the songs]



abhidev said:


> I have a semi-electric acoustic guitar...well do we have any cheaper tone cables...the ubisoft ones is costly ?



nope, that is the only one and the only way to play the game


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2013)

*Day9 nov13*

played the song, we are the champions by queen. it was awesome.
also plyed a very simple song called le sera. its majory lead based and my right hand could surprisingly hit the correct string on 90% of the notes.
im slowly getting better at games that require picking single strings -related to lead playback.
played for 2half hours and i feel great. yesterday was not so good as i was majorly concentrating on one song.

did not learn any new chords. need to practice first with the onea that i have learnt so far.

the game has the next step ready for me but i'm gonna take my time and not rush into things.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 13, 2013)

Guys, I got link for a very good guitar leaning program. I've started learning using that. If anyone wants the _*cough*_ link PM me  I don't think I ll be able to share it here


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2013)

*Day10 Nov14*

_Pain in my Fingers? What pain?_

Never thought I would learn so much in such a short time. 
Learned Chords Am, F/m, C, G - mostly between songs, not the mini games.
*Total chords learned in 10days= E5 A5, F5, G5, C5, C, G, E, Am, F/m, F/c*

I play majorly in the E Standard Tuning

Time seems to fly when I play.
I can last much longer now on DucksReduX-  Lead game
Reached level 2 in Castle Chordead - Chords game
Gone Whalin - Fretting game - Its like a kids game to me now lol
String skip Saloon - picking game - really difficult at the start - try not to look at the strings and you will start to build your muscle memory to remember the location of each string. - I'm getting better at this.

These days I spend half an hour in the guitarcade as its more like warmup before I start to play any song.

Gonna make a video of gameplay soon.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great One man


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 14, 2013)

Gollum said:


> *Day10 Nov14*
> 
> *Pain in my Fingers? What pain?*



*No Pain No Gain *


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 15, 2013)

Great to see so many people interested in learning guitar! I am an "intermediate" player (been playing for a couple of years now). Really interested in checking out Rocksmith mainly for the Session mode as I don't know anyone to jam with. Any links for buying the PC version? (out of stock on Flipkart  )

PS: If you're looking for a good online teacher, check out justinguitar.com . Hands down, best guitar teacher on the internet and totally free!


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 15, 2013)

^ you can get it via Steam trading. Then you'd have to get the cable elsewhere.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 15, 2013)

yeah, the cable is the main thing as I've heard there's too much lag without it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 15, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> *No Pain No Gain *


Hehe totally, I believe you will hurt yourself more if your technique is wrong. 


bikramjitkar said:


> Great to see so many people interested in learning guitar! I am an "intermediate" player (been playing for a couple of years now). Really interested in checking out Rocksmith mainly for the Session mode as I don't know anyone to jam with. Any links for buying the PC version? (out of stock on Flipkart  )
> 
> PS: If you're looking for a good online teacher, check out justinguitar.com . Hands down, best guitar teacher on the internet and totally free!


thanks for the link. try bootstrap or amazon.com
You can also get the game from Play-asia.com


digit1191 said:


> ^ you can get it via Steam trading. Then you'd have to get the cable elsewhere.


Or he can buy the same from Steam. However no cable with it.


bikramjitkar said:


> yeah, the cable is the main thing as I've heard there's too much lag without it.



that is only with the pirated version of the game were people have made software fixes.

I believe, if you want to learn something, you will have to spend some money too.

*Day11, Nov15
*
Played the usual games, gone whailing, sting skip saloon, chordead, ducks redux for a good half hour

Played most of the songs with E-standard tuning

Getting better at R.E.M. Losing my religion. The difficulty is increasing everyday.

Played some new songs with leads. having trouble with lead on the 4, 5 and 6th strings. I seem to miss the strings when I pick them without seeing the strings.

Been playing for close to 2hrs everyday for the past few days - feels great!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2013)

*Day 12 Nov17*

Had to miss a day as I had to go away on a trip

Successfully completed the next level of Castle chordead
Now first 3 levels are clear.
I realized that this minigame teaches you power chords - which is good if you wanna rock hard and learn the basic chords that help you get along

played most of the songs relatively - As the difficulty increases, you may wanna use the riff repeater more often as in normal mode the game increases the difficulty as you play better - this I think is not so good as you may not be ready for the extra new chords that the game throws at you in real time.

*Day13 Nov18*

Bad day today
Power went off one too many times, spoiling my mood totally
So what did I do. I opened up the Ahem version of the game that had all the DLC's to date
And well I can confirm that the cable works just fine on PC too
the game ran well but even with my GF640 the game had some issues during the songs, eg. the notes did not come along the path smoothly but its still playable at 1080p
The DLC and rocksmith list is Huuuuuuuuuuuge!
Includes songs from Maroon5, Nickelback, Metallica and so many songs that are not a part of the standard Rocksmith 2014 Disc

The Rocksmith Real tone cable is a must or the game will not be able to pick up your guitar
The USB cable is nothing but another USB sound card with only one input - Guitar.
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/7233/yu9i.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> this I think is not so good as you may not be ready for the extra new chords that the game throws at you in real time.



This is actually a good thing. Keeps you "aware" about your guitar. You will get better as you play, and you will be able to move between frets more naturally and your chord-play will improve.

I would highly recommend learning the basics of music theory outside of rocksmith.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This is actually a good thing. Keeps you "aware" about your guitar. You will get better as you play, and you will be able to move between frets more naturally and your chord-play will improve.
> 
> I would highly recommend learning the basics of music theory outside of rocksmith.



that is true. one day i tried to feel the strings with my eyes closed and i was surprised to be able to shift and more so, be able to plan my finger placement.

in the, while in a song. i sort of panic when i see a new chord. i then use the riff repeater to see how to hold the strungs for thar new chord.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2013)

Gollum said:


> that is true. one day i tried to feel the strings with my eyes closed and i was surprised to be able to shift and more so, be able to plan my finger placement.
> 
> in the, while in a song. i sort of panic when i see a new chord. i then use the riff repeater to see how to hold the strungs for thar new chord.



Definitely use the riff repeater for practice, but try to get that panic out of your system. You will improve vastly as a guitarist just because of that. Seriously. It plays a huge role, especially in jamming.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 20, 2013)

If u like Green day


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2013)

You started by learning 5th chords? Why?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You started by learning 5th chords? Why?



lol I'm a noob, what do you mean by 5th Chords?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol I'm a noob, what do you mean by 5th Chords?



The basic chord. Position 5 in any scale (in any order). He's saying you should have started with basic guitar and music training rather than chords.

If your scale is C-major, the regular 5th chord is C E G.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The basic chord. Position 5 in any scale (in any order). He's saying you should have started with basic guitar and music training rather than chords.
> 
> If your scale is C-major, the regular 5th chord is C E G.



oh that way. yea, I only have the game with me. I'm far from perfect, but getting there.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The basic chord. Position 5 in any scale (in any order). He's saying you should have started with basic guitar and music training rather than chords.
> 
> If your scale is C-major, the regular 5th chord is C E G.



NOnono...the formula for the 5th chord is 1-5 as opposed to the major chord's 1-3-5 (C-E-G). Therefore, C5 will be C-G or X355XXX

Even though 5th chords are easy, it is not good practice to start on these.

PS: Still can't find this game anywhere


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2013)

where do you live desmond?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2013)

Pune.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Pune.



Call Game4u and ask them to order one for you. PC version of the game with cable will cost you 3k. You already have an EG so you don't need to spend too much.

*Day 14, 20 Nov.*

Did not play yesterday, Was too tired from work and decided to just go sleep.

Surprisingly I played the minigames for more than an hour until I actually realized that it has passed the 1hour mark.
>Cleared the first 3 levels of Chordead. Learnt new chord H5
>I'm getting better at realizing the strings without looking at them. 


Feeling quite nice playing some songs now.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> NOnono...the formula for the 5th chord is 1-5 as opposed to the major chord's 1-3-5 (C-E-G). Therefore, C5 will be C-G or X355XXX



Gah, it's been a while since I played any music...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> >Cleared the first 3 levels of Chordead. Learnt new chord H5
> >I'm getting better at realizing the strings without looking at them.



H5? Really?

Does it even exist?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> H5? Really?
> 
> Does it even exist?



Lol, before talking about the chord, let's focus on the note: "H"


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2013)

After some digging I have come across some sites that claim that H5 is actually B5 (something about German notation) but nothing substantial as such.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Lol, before talking about the chord, let's focus on the note: "H"



Sorry, it was D5. Yesterday was the first time I played it. Basically the same finger placement as F5, G5, and C5.
[youtube]0vhyPuyRogQ[/youtube]

PS: that chick is hot


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2013)

Well, all 5th chords have the same finger placements because they have the same intervals. All you need to do is identify the root and the rest of the fingerings fall into place as usual.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Well, all 5th chords have the same finger placements because they have the same intervals. All you need to do is identify the root and the rest of the fingerings fall into place as usual.



Yep, I'm just trying to learn shifting properly. I can't seem to figure out frets without looking at them. I've put stickers at 3, 5, 7, 9 and so on so I can recognize/feel the same with my thumb.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Yep, I'm just trying to learn shifting properly. I can't seem to figure out frets without looking at them. I've put stickers at 3, 5, 7, 9 and so on so I can recognize/feel the same with my thumb.



Then forget chords for a while and practice learning to traverse the various scales in the standard tuning.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Then forget chords for a while and practice learning to traverse the various scales in the standard tuning.



You are right. I really need to play the game that teaches scales.
*Day 15 Nov 21*
Anyway, I have some screen captures.
*imageshack.us/a/img43/958/kliw.jpg



You can see the chords that i have learned while playing this FPS game.
*imageshack.us/a/img33/6060/zo0h.jpg



Cleared the first progression on Chordead - new level, new chords and a few old ones.
*imageshack.us/a/img18/4613/zite.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2013)

*Day 16 22 Nov*, 
Replayed castleChordead from scratch. Decided to pay more attention to shiftind between the power chords.
played dicksredux over and over again to improve my fretting. I seem to be lackong a lot in this department. Learning to find the fret without looking at the neck has become one of my main goals along with picking the correct string without looking.

So far I can pic the top 3 strings without looking but the rest take some looking into, Especially if the song requires some lead playback.

*Day 17 23 Nov*,
 Today I hooked up my guitar to my PC and played the Ahem version of the game which has many DLC songs
I planned on playing some songs that were tuned to DropD tuning as opposed to the E standard that I play normally. Difference is only that the E string needs to be loosened a bit.
Played songs by nickelback and some hard rock songs and instantly got a performance rank of close to 50% with 80+ accuracy. This is really great and I could see that a song that started at level 1 instantly got up to level 50+ in a matter of a few correctly hit notes.
I Still say riff repeater is an awesome tool if you really wanna learn that one fav song of yours and show off to the world.
i'm thinking of making a video now of me playing a guitar and surprising my friends


----------



## Gollum (Dec 6, 2013)

Achieved 95% mastery in the song Bring me to Life by Evanescence 
Which literally means I can play the song without missing any note at full speed.

Haven't posted any update, been busy with work so could not post anything. However I kept playing everyday.

*Day 30 6December*
I can now say that I can play most of the songs with not much difficulty
I can pick the stings without looking at the strings.

I feel like I'm more suited with Lead rather than Rhythm but I can make a comment on that just yet.

I am gonna start the 60day challenge in January [Video's included]

This will be my last update until 30 December as I am going on a holiday


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Achieved 95% mastery in the song Bring me to Life by Evanescence
> Which literally means I can play the song without missing any note at full speed.
> 
> Haven't posted any update, been busy with work so could not post anything. However I kept playing everyday.
> ...



What noob songs....Is there Purple Haze or Comfortably Numb?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What noob songs....Is there Purple Haze or Comfortably Numb?



yes i think so.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2013)

the game teaches power chord first?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 7, 2013)

That's exactly what my brother said. Apparently the chords that it teaches first aren't the ones you should normally learn. 

Even in the reccomnded songs (at low mastery levels) there are a number of power chords and stuff

Very addictive though. And the mini games are a great way to learn shifting, strings, frets, strumming and all


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What noob songs....Is there Purple Haze or Comfortably Numb?



I don't think this game is meant for people as skilled as Hendrix or Gilmour.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2013)

bikramjitkar said:


> I don't think this game is meant for people as skilled as Hendrix or Gilmour.



You dont have to be very skilled to cover their songs. Look at all the cover videos on the internet.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't think floyd is there. But there are tracks by metallica (fear of the dark and a few others) and avenged sevenfold that have crazy finger burning solos.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Gollum, can you check something for me?

Does the AHEM version have the Queens DLC pack? And for your original one, is it available for download? From what I saw in the Ubi forums, you have to have the original Rocksmith and a 10$ converter to use those DLCs in RS2014.

I bought the PC version from Snapdeal. Was the last piece left, probably. *excited*


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 11, 2013)

@debrshi: all the songs from the orignal rocksmith can be converted to the 2014 version. So I guess it shouldn't be too hard to get hold of


----------



## debarshi (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay I got it...... Got the game.... Hey Gollum, tell me how you started out.... *confused*

I started out as a Novice as I have some prior experience, and selected rhythm mode, but I'm getting leads rather than chords to play .... Where did you get the F chord?

And how do I use the session mode?

By the way, though I'm using an electric accoustic, there is zero lag 

If you could just tell me the settings you went through, and what you started first, then that would be great!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 12, 2013)

I started as a total noob on rocksmith here is what i did. 

It'll give you a mix of leads and rhythm but will change the emphasis. For eg In lead mode you'll play all the solos. 

Start with lessons, it'll teach you fretting, bends, sustains and all. On the start screen the game also gives you missions based on what it thinks you need to learn. So it'll send you to learn a reccomnded song or play a guitarcade game in the missions. I guess you've already started learn a song, that also gives you missions based on what you lacked in the song. Its a little confusing but you'll get the hang of it 

Session mode is there on the main screen only. But it needs you to play a certain scale (haven't learned this yet), if you know that then just select the scale, the instruments that you want the computer to play and start jamming. If you already know some songs then you can check on the net for what scale they've been played on and tell that to rocksmith in session mode.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot for helping me out here.... Yeah, I think I'm getting it   Yeah I started the song of REM

.... How much did you progress.... Can I add you on Uplay / Steam?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 13, 2013)

Sure, am using my brothers acc. 
Steam: betirocks 
Uplay: betirockz


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2013)

i always start with guitarcade
play chordead

im on holiday and dont have my guitar with me so cant play at all.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 15, 2013)

Gollum add me on steam, my id is given above


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 15, 2013)

Gollum are you skipping lessons coz you dont post experience for few days


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Gollum are you skipping lessons coz you dont post experience for few days



im on holiday, so no access to my guitar or ps3. moreover no access to internet.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 16, 2013)

Gollum, what is your uplay ID. I'll add you


----------



## Gollum (Dec 18, 2013)

it should be niku4186
i cant confirm it at the moment.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 21, 2013)

Added you gollum


----------



## debarshi (Dec 21, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Added you gollum



I didnt find anyone by niku4186


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 21, 2013)

I found this id on steam .... added there


----------



## Gollum (Dec 23, 2013)

debarshi said:


> I didnt find anyone by niku4186



I checked, it is niku4186

tell me your's, I'll add you.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine's otakudave

Its there on my sig, but stupid code is not working in signatures


----------



## Gollum (Dec 24, 2013)

so what have u guys learned so far?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2013)

cool 60% in Bring me to life - stuck on the harder power chords 
20% odd in rhythm mode for knocking on heaven's door - apparently this has many of the basic 8 chords (C, D, G, a minor) , so good practice in switching between them will allow you to play quite a good number of songs 
10% on lead of "wish that you were gone" - this is not that easy
plus some odd numbers on 16 saltines, blitzreg bop and some others 

90% plus in all the lessons uptill bends 101 (which is suddenly crazy hard) 

not too bad considering I started in October end and only get to play on weekends

What about the others?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 26, 2013)

Got it yesterday! 

First impressions: I've been playing guitar for around 3 years now and used to reading tabs, but this "note highway" thing is making me feel like a noob again.  

The main reason I got this was for the session mode and it's living upto my expectations so far.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 26, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> cool 60% in Bring me to life - stuck on the harder power chords
> 20% odd in rhythm mode for knocking on heaven's door - apparently this has many of the basic 8 chords (C, D, G, a minor) , so good practice in switching between them will allow you to play quite a good number of songs
> 10% on lead of "wish that you were gone" - this is not that easy
> plus some odd numbers on 16 saltines, blitzreg bop and some others
> ...


dont be afraid to bend the strings. I storngly recommend string skip saloon and ducksredux and also scale warriors.



bikramjitkar said:


> Got it yesterday!
> 
> First impressions: I've been playing guitar for around 3 years now and used to reading tabs, but this "note highway" thing is making me feel like a noob again.
> 
> The main reason I got this was for the session mode and it's living upto my expectations so far.



note highway is more to deal with making you learn songs that the game offers. Try to play aroung with tone generator for using it in session mode.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> dont be afraid to bend the strings. I storngly recommend string skip saloon and ducksredux and also scale warriors.



the fight is not fear in bending the strings but finger strength needed to accurately bend the string. Same goes for the chords that have now started to come up in bring me to life (they are hard, one finger pressing two strings and all), plus the strumming pattern is hard to figure out


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 28, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> the fight is not fear in bending the strings but finger strength needed to accurately bend the string. Same goes for the chords that have now started to come up in bring me to life (they are hard, one finger pressing two strings and all), plus the strumming pattern is hard to figure out



The key to bending is doing it with the wrist rather than just your fingers. Check out some string bending lessons on Youtube for the right technique. 

Gollum : I get that, although it probably didn't help that the first song I attempted was The Trooper by Iron Maiden! 

Side note: The Real Tone cable works pretty well as a USB audio interface as well. A standalone one from Line 6 or something will cost at least 50 to 100 dollars, so this is great value for money!   Check out this tutorial: Using Rocksmith Real Tone cable with Guitar Rig 5 | Wardie's World


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2013)

Played my guitar after a long time. Feels great. I haven't lost touch either. Just forgot some songs that were less practised. I retained my muscle memory of picking strings without seeing them. I guess that will help me play lead.




bikramjitkar said:


> The key to bending is doing it with the wrist rather than just your fingers. Check out some string bending lessons on Youtube for the right technique.
> 
> Gollum : I get that, although it probably didn't help that the first song I attempted was The Trooper by Iron Maiden!
> 
> Side note: The Real Tone cable works pretty well as a USB audio interface as well. A standalone one from Line 6 or something will cost at least 50 to 100 dollars, so this is great value for money!   Check out this tutorial: Using Rocksmith Real Tone cable with Guitar Rig 5 | Wardie's World



its basically an USB sound card with mic boost to increase the volume of the guitar.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 7, 2014)

Apparently you can use the rocksmith cable with a lot of programs, but you can't do the reverse. Even if you have a much more premium cable from some elite company, you will still need the rocksmith cable to play the game. Sort of like the old hardware locks that tally and all used. 

Also the game+cable is just not available in India right now. Guess the rocksmith people did not anticipate the demand for it


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Apparently you can use the rocksmith cable with a lot of programs, but you can't do the reverse. Even if you have a much more premium cable from some elite company, you will still need the rocksmith cable to play the game. Sort of like the old hardware locks that tally and all used.
> 
> Also the game+cable is just not available in India right now. Guess the rocksmith people did not anticipate the demand for it



my pc version of the game has stopped recognizing the real tone cable. But it works just fine on my ps3.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 7, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Apparently you can use the rocksmith cable with a lot of programs, but you can't do the reverse. Even if you have a much more premium cable from some elite company, you will still need the rocksmith cable to play the game. Sort of like the old hardware locks that tally and all used.
> 
> Also the game+cable is just not available in India right now. Guess the rocksmith people did not anticipate the demand for it



Umm, actually the only place it is regularly available (cable+game+pre-order DLCs) is Snapdeal. I bought it from there, and 2 of my friends too. They refill their stocks regularly, just recently in X-mas sale, it was down to 2699/-



Gollum said:


> my pc version of the game has stopped recognizing the real tone cable. But it works just fine on my ps3.



Are you sure its not an USB driver problem? Because when I installed custom drivers to make fastboot work with USB 3.0 in Windows 8.1 (its the worst PITA I've ever had with Windows and Android), the 3.0 port didnt recognize the Rocksmith cable any longer but the 2.0 ports did fine.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2014)

debarshi said:


> Umm, actually the only place it is regularly available (cable+game+pre-order DLCs) is Snapdeal. I bought it from there, and 2 of my friends too. They refill their stocks regularly, just recently in X-mas sale, it was down to 2699/-
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure its not an USB driver problem? Because when I installed custom drivers to make fastboot work with USB 3.0 in Windows 8.1 (its the worst PITA I've ever had with Windows and Android), the 3.0 port didnt recognize the Rocksmith cable any longer but the 2.0 ports did fine.



my pc has only usb2 ports.
and I thought about the drivers too but the drivers build automatically after I connect the cable but after I start the game the game refuses to detect the cable. It has been working fine so far but just recently it started pooping out. I have win8 on my pc.
Good thing I have ps3.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jan 8, 2014)

Can it be due to "ahem" version of the game ( I mean the PC version ) ? Does your computer detect the cable when you plug it in ??


----------



## Gollum (Jan 9, 2014)

it worked fine for 2 months.

Rocksmith 2014 is now available on flipkart [PC version only]

*www.flipkart.com/rocksmith-2014-edition-includes-real-tone-cable/p/itmdpwk6sbgkwx4f?pid=AVMDNF594QGPARQZ&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=rocksmith&ref=116b38ed-facf-4b5a-af36-45d32bb41c67


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 17, 2014)

Gollum, did you get your cable to work? You might want to go to device manager and remove all USB ports and then reinstall them. Or as a last resort reinstall the game itself

The game suddenly gets harder once you get a hang of the basics. I'm still trying to get my fingers to move quickly between the chords of 'knocking on heaven's door' and 'bring me to life' in rhythm mode. 

In guitarcade, games like ninja slide and string saloon are really awesome fun 

Edit: might need to buy an electric guitar soon since my brother is taking the one I was using. Suggestions on a cheap guitar for learning needed. The only one I know is the Epiphone les paul special II at round 11k


----------



## Gollum (Jan 17, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Gollum, did you get your cable to work? You might want to go to device manager and remove all USB ports and then reinstall them. Or as a last resort reinstall the game itself
> 
> The game suddenly gets harder once you get a hang of the basics. I'm still trying to get my fingers to move quickly between the chords of 'knocking on heaven's door' and 'bring me to life' in rhythm mode.
> 
> ...



Epiphone LP2 is a good one. Make sure you buy one with a humbucker. Better guitars have two humbuckers. My Pacifica has 1 Humbucker and two pickups.

The problem with the cable was resolved by just a restart.

I have reached 97% in evanescence Bring me to life [rhythm] its a really easy song
These days I barely play any minigame. I am practicing Lead on "Cold company-Minus the beer" - I can play its rhythm quite easily.



izzikio_rage said:


> Gollum, did you get your cable to work? You might want to go to device manager and remove all USB ports and then reinstall them. Or as a last resort reinstall the game itself
> 
> The game suddenly gets harder once you get a hang of the basics. I'm still trying to get my fingers to move quickly between the chords of 'knocking on heaven's door' and 'bring me to life' in rhythm mode.
> 
> ...



Epiphone LP2 is a good one. Make sure you buy one with a humbucker. Better guitars have two humbuckers. My Pacifica has 1 Humbucker and two pickups.

The problem with the cable was resolved by just a restart.

I have reached 97% in evanescence Bring me to life [rhythm] its a really easy song
These days I barely play any minigame. I am practicing Lead on "Cold company-Minus the beer" - I can play its rhythm quite easily.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jan 17, 2014)

Where did you get the pricing for Epiphone les paul special II at 11k ?? I'm too want to purchase one would be either this or Pacifica


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 17, 2014)

deepakkrishnan said:


> Where did you get pricing the Epiphone les paul special II at 11k ?? I'm too want to purchase one would be either this or Pacifica



Asked this at Furtardos delhi


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 17, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Epiphone LP2 is a good one. Make sure you buy one with a humbucker. Better guitars have two humbuckers. My Pacifica has 1 Humbucker and two pickups.



First of all, a humbucker is also a kind of pickup. There are 2 kinds of pickups found in electric guitars- single coil and humbuckers(which are basically two single coils with opposite windings stuck together to cancel out unwanted noise). Your Pacifica has a humbucker and 2 single coil pickups. Secondly, having humbuckers or single coils don't make a guitar better or worse. They just produce different sounds. US made Fender guitars that cost more than $2000 usually only have single coil pickups while Gibson Les Pauls only have humbuckers. Single coils are preferred for "cleaner" genres like pop and blues while humbuckers are preferred for distortion-heavy stuff like rock and metal as they produce a thicker sound and less noise than single coils. Better guitars simply have better quality woods, pickups and construction than cheap guitars.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jan 18, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Asked this at Furtardos delhi



Thanks .. Well I'm in Mumbai so will have to check here.. thanks


----------



## Gollum (Jan 19, 2014)

bikramjitkar said:


> First of all, a humbucker is also a kind of pickup. There are 2 kinds of pickups found in electric guitars- single coil and humbuckers(which are basically two single coils with opposite windings stuck together to cancel out unwanted noise). Your Pacifica has a humbucker and 2 single coil pickups. Secondly, having humbuckers or single coils don't make a guitar better or worse. They just produce different sounds. US made Fender guitars that cost more than $2000 usually only have single coil pickups while Gibson Les Pauls only have humbuckers. Single coils are preferred for "cleaner" genres like pop and blues while humbuckers are preferred for distortion-heavy stuff like rock and metal as they produce a thicker sound and less noise than single coils. Better guitars simply have better quality woods, pickups and construction than cheap guitars.


thank you mr. wikipedia without your gyan our knowledge would be incomplete.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> thank you mr. wikipedia without your gyan our knowledge would be incomplete.



You're welcome.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2014)

So people, how far are you on your quest for guitar gyaan? 

I'm planning to see if i can use my acoustic with rocksmith. Just need a gopd pickup for that at around 1k, any suggestions?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 7, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> So people, how far are you on your quest for guitar gyaan?
> 
> I'm planning to see if i can use my acoustic with rocksmith. Just need a gopd pickup for that at around 1k, any suggestions?



look for a humbucker


I am learning Lead on "Cold company - Minus beer" - this song is very difficult
I have to use hammer-Ons and lift offs, on this song, tremolo, slides, bends, and so on.


rhythm on Are u mine by arctic monkeys - again this song looks good and sounds better - will make a second video this weekend as I have started.

Thankfully my pirated version fo the game works again so I have plans to try some new songs - if I can find time away from my PS4


----------



## Gollum (Feb 9, 2014)

Day [I don't know, lost count]

Some progress Screenshots
the bars in purple show 100% difficulty in that part of the song [meaning all the notes will have to be played with zero tolerance]

*i.imgur.com/9VXrfOm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yiNe1jv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uwtcvUy.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys, asking again. Please help me choose a sound pickup for my acoustic guitar so that I can play this game. I'm planning to spend upto rs. 1000 on this. The only one I found online is a Belcat pickup at furtardos online for 800 odd bucks. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 10, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Guys, asking again. Please help me choose a sound pickup for my acoustic guitar so that I can play this game. I'm planning to spend upto rs. 1000 on this. The only one I found online is a Belcat pickup at furtardos online for 800 odd bucks. Any other suggestions?



You can try Bajaao.com. Good pickups are costly though. Go to some local music shops and see if they have something.

I would advise you to rather save some money and buy an entry-level electric guitar for 7-8 K. It will be much easier and comfortable to play than a cheap acoustic and also sound better.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2014)

^seconded
even the cheapest guitar like givson or java or slightly better ashton is good.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2014)

I already have a Giveson acoustic (not really sure how reputed this brand is) and I guess the next decent step is to get a Pacifica or an epiphone les paul special 2 (round 12k). But everyone seems to tell me that it's better to start learning on an acoustic. it trains the fingers to really hold the string and actually hear the sound from the guitar rather than some processed cleaned out version of it. So you have get a better understanding of the sounds.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 11, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I already have a Giveson acoustic (not really sure how reputed this brand is) and I guess the next decent step is to get a Pacifica or an epiphone les paul special 2 (round 12k). But everyone seems to tell me that it's better to start learning on an acoustic. it trains the fingers to really hold the string and actually hear the sound from the guitar rather than some processed cleaned out version of it. So you have get a better understanding of the sounds.



Bull $hit!
there is nothing like that. Are you going to be a musician for life? if so then be my guest, go and learn what each chord sounds like and train your ears before you train your fingers.

Electric guitar can do what an acoustic can do plus much more.

in india yamaha or epiphone is not for the learners. They are way too expensive. I bought pacifica because I wanted it, I didn't need it.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 11, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I already have a Giveson acoustic (not really sure how reputed this brand is) and I guess the next decent step is to get a Pacifica or an epiphone les paul special 2 (round 12k). But everyone seems to tell me that it's better to start learning on an acoustic. it trains the fingers to really hold the string and actually hear the sound from the guitar rather than some processed cleaned out version of it. So you have get a better understanding of the sounds.



Giveson is complete crap - acoustic or electric (The name itself is a ripoff of Gibson). In the 10k range, look for the following brands - Cort, Ibanez, LTD, Jackson, Squier, Yamaha, Epiphone. 

Acoustic vs electric is a matter of taste. At a very basic level, if you want to sing and strum pop songs(and impress girls ), play acoustic. If you want to play rock, get an electric. You have to hold down notes properly on both to sound good. But remember, cheap acoustics are much harder(and painful) to play than cheap electrics.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 12, 2014)

So that leaves me with two options either I can buy a pickup for my cheap Givson (which is a cheaper option) and then upgrade to a good electric some years later or I can get a good electric guitar from the very start. This depends mainly on the fact that a pickup+giveson combo will work with Rocksmith. 

Buying a 8k electric guitar that is not very good does not seem like a good option to me, if I'm blowing that much money then might as wll go dthe whole hog and get an Epiphone/Pacifica


----------



## Gollum (Feb 12, 2014)

I suggest Les Paul2. It may not look as good as pacifica but has two humbuckers.


[IMGG]*images.epiphone.com.s3.amazonaws.com/Products/Les-Paul/Les-Paul-Special-II/Gallery/VS_Splash.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*www.coda-music.com/images/pacifica-112v-blk.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## debarshi (Feb 12, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> So that leaves me with two options either I can buy a pickup for my cheap Givson (which is a cheaper option) and then upgrade to a good electric some years later or I can get a good electric guitar from the very start. This depends mainly on the fact that a pickup+giveson combo will work with Rocksmith.
> 
> Buying a 8k electric guitar that is not very good does not seem like a good option to me, if I'm blowing that much money then might as wll go dthe whole hog and get an Epiphone/Pacifica



I'm using an electro-accoustic guitar 



Spoiler



This one to be specific - Buy Granada Acoustic Guitar Dreadnought Cutaway Curly Ash Top With Eq Prfld19ceq Trans Blue Online | Best Granada Acoustic Guitar in India | Furtados Online


 but trust me, I have had a lot of problems with, in the arcade games, and the songs too - let alone the fact that you'll be hearing two kinds of sound, which is distracting.

So I'd suggest you go with a BRANDED electric guitar instead of spending 8k on a cheap one. I'd suggest the Les Paul Special II as well


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I suggest Les Paul2. It may not look as good as pacifica but has two humbuckers.



Why are you so obsessed with humbuckers ?  

The pacifica is a much more versatile instrument in the sounds it can produce. Also, it's lighter and more comfortable to play for a beginner.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 13, 2014)

So I got me some ahem DLC's 

First time played the some - beginners luck? naah
*i.imgur.com/sa90kWY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XN6gU5e.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 17, 2014)

I finally got my copy of the game, connected it to my signature acoustic guitar with a 650 buck yamaha (shaayad farzi hai) pickup. Works fine with all that i tried. Will need to check if bends, harmonics and slides work too. 


Btw everyone check out smithyanvil. It has a bunch of custom songs for rocksmith 2014. Summer of 69, hotel calafornia and pretty much every song that i looked for. You'll need to go to the forums, register to access it, then go to 2014 submitted packages.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 17, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I finally got my copy of the game, connected it to my signature acoustic guitar with a 650 buck yamaha (shaayad farzi hai) pickup. Works fine with all that i tried. Will need to check if bends, harmonics and slides work too.
> 
> 
> Btw everyone check out smithyanvil. It has a bunch of custom songs for rocksmith 2014. Summer of 69, hotel calafornia and pretty much every song that i looked for. You'll need to go to the forums, register to access it, then go to 2014 submitted packages.



bends will be difficult as the strings are tight and not that slinky (i don't know)
post a photo of your guitar.
smithyanvil - yea ok, I'm not interested in custom songs moreover it does not work for PS3 - its more like piracy plus editing the game software is against the eula.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 18, 2014)

Will post the pics today. BTW i'm on steam/uplay as amlanmathur please add me on it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 19, 2014)

here is my guitar and pickup 

*i.imgur.com/29Eo4DA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oqJ31Px.jpg

BTW I tried the guitarcade games and slides work pretty decently (it does over/under read the slide at times) and harmonics is really hard, either I'm doing it wrong or it finds it very hard to read them. But still seems like a decent setup for a little over 3500+650 bucks


----------



## Gollum (Feb 20, 2014)

read the tutorial for harmonics, its the easiest thing.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2014)

I did, it's a little hard since I'm still getting used to how lightly the string needs to be touched and when to remove your hand. Plus I think my pickup can't really read those all that well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2014)

@izzikio: is that a sensor attached?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a 650 buck pickup that I purchased for the guitar from a yamaha shop. you can clip it onto the guitar when you want to use it. Can be removed as needed


----------



## Gollum (Feb 20, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I did, it's a little hard since I'm still getting used to how lightly the string needs to be touched and when to remove your hand. Plus I think my pickup can't really read those all that well.



well that's the difference between an actual electric and acoustic.
But anyway there is hardly any song that makes that extensive use of harmonics. I suggest you to look for the video's only if you absolutely need or don't understand.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you all started the 60 day challenge on the ubisoft site? Rocksmith® 2014 - How to Track Your Progress | Ubisoft® (US) just discovered it, it's pretty good


----------



## Gollum (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm Getting better at some songs
*i.imgur.com/RQd5VGk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BpDuYwv.jpg


Also got some jRock
*i.imgur.com/D4Mzyk2.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2014)

@Gollum, suggest some beginner songs from the rocksmith DLCs. I've learnt the basic 8 odd chords (A, Am, Em, D, C, F, B) but I need some popular songs to practice them. Knocking on heaven's door is one, suggest some others


----------



## Gollum (Feb 24, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Gollum, suggest some beginner songs from the rocksmith DLCs. I've learnt the basic 8 odd chords (A, Am, Em, D, C, F, B) but I need some popular songs to practice them. Knocking on heaven's door is one, suggest some others



there is nothing called as beginner chords
you first need to know how to shift from one chord to another.
I started from rem - losing my religion - its got a few easy chords but then I shifted to lead as I find that to be easier.
I suggest you to start playing castle chordead - its very good for some fretting hand exercise. most rock songs use F5 power chord. power chords are the building blocks of Rock!
play string skip saloon for picking stings
and play ducksredux for shifting quickly between frets.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm doing all of this, but it will take time for me to get used to the movements and rhythms. So looking for a song that does not have very complicated shifting or a huge number of chords. 

Knocking on heavens door (rhythm) is great as it has 4 basic chords and you vary the strumming to give the effect 

Tried eye of the tiger lead also, seems to be a comfortable song


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I'm doing all of this, but it will take time for me to get used to the movements and rhythms. So looking for a song that does not have very complicated shifting or a huge number of chords.
> 
> Knocking on heavens door (rhythm) is great as it has 4 basic chords and you vary the strumming to give the effect
> 
> Tried eye of the tiger lead also, seems to be a comfortable song


try eye of the tiger rhythm - its very easy
also try evanescence - there is only one song - bring me to life
you can try - La Sera - Love That's Gone - its easy and nice to play - has shifting but its repetitive so it will be easy to remember.
I got Rise against DLC yesterday - unfortunately its Eb standard tuning so it will be a while till I try it. Hate tuning over and over. I like most songs that are Drop D tuning and E-Standard is always nice.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2014)

Got upto 64% in eye of the tiger lead. The shifting and all is doable but now its throwing random chords at me Ab5 and all which is taking time to figure out

Also in rocksmith how do you figure out the strumming pattern. I find that easier to repeat rather than the timing thing that rocksmith gives in the note highway


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

one up one down.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 26, 2014)

No as in when the YouTube vids tell you to do a down pause down down up. That helps me get the timing right


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> No as in when the YouTube vids tell you to do a down pause down down up. That helps me get the timing right



each song has a different way of strumming based on the tempo.
You can practice strumming with a Metronome
[IMGG]*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5f/Metronome_Nikko.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 15, 2014)

Finally tried out multiplayer on Rocksmith, its amazing fun 

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432649926093045351/3147CE77563F37FAE5FF3BB72739EC7377003446/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432649926093035970/2F2102384729EC21A9E9287D22CFF00F71DEF542/


----------



## Gollum (Mar 15, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally tried out multiplayer on Rocksmith, its amazing fun
> 
> *cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432649926093045351/3147CE77563F37FAE5FF3BB7279EC7377003446/1024x576.resizedimage
> 
> *cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432649926093035970/2F2102384729EC21A9E9287D2CFF00F71DEF542/



shittys anvil's crappy song I see here


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 16, 2014)

Yup, they've moved to a site called customforge. Much easier to use. 

Multiplayer is pretty cool though, you can do a vs score attack, a combined score attack, play a song where the game will set different levels for each player depending on proficiency. Plus it keeps counting your achievements and maps them back to the main missions


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2014)

I've finally ordered mine. It's back in stock in Flipkart.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I've finally ordered mine. It's back in stock in Flipkart.


the guitar will never be the same for you.  after rocksmith.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

Gollum said:


> the guitar will never be the same for you.  after rocksmith.



I don't believe that. I have been playing for 4+ years now. I am buying this for leisure.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't believe that. I have been playing for 4+ years now. I am buying this for leisure.



can you post a photo of your guitar?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

See the video :



Edit : 

This is the one :

*www.megasmusic.com.au/product_images/r/949/GES-M50LH-BLKS-B__10932_zoom.JPG

I also own this :

*cms.rolandus.com/assets/images/products/gallery/micro_cube_angle_2_gal.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 17, 2014)

My brother also has a microcube.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> My brother also has a microcube.



It's a damn good amp for its size and cost. Though I am planning on buying a Laney Half-stack in 1-2 months.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> See the video :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 17, 2014)

Its no fun if not played with rage.

Also, you can play it any way. I find it more comfortable playing it with down strokes. Also, it sounds better.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its no fun if not played with rage.
> 
> Also, you can play it any way. I find it more comfortable playing it with down strokes. Also, it sounds better.



I also made a video after 15days of learning, I'm too embarrassed to post it 
Its a total flop show lol


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

Use the videos as a log of your progress. I used to do the same. Check my other videos.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Use the videos as a log of your progress. I used to do the same. Check my other videos.



I'm at work ATM. 
But I have seen your video's before.
I will do that, my elitebook does not take very good video


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

My last two videos were taken by my phone cam.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 18, 2014)

need to get decent 30fps for video.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its no fun if not played with rage.
> 
> Also, you can play it any way. I find it more comfortable playing it with down strokes. Also, it sounds better.



Me too noticed that in the chorus riff you play only downstokes like strumming an accoustic guitar...it seemed like you were putting a lot of effort there..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2014)

Is actually rage. 

I prefer down strokes for slow to medium tempo songs. As the song gets faster, then I use up-down.

But down strokes is a good skill to have. Master Of Puppets intro is actually fully down strokes, but I play it using alternate picking since it's too fast for me to play with down strokes.

Tl;Dr Technique does not matter as long as the chord sounds perfectly.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 19, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is actually rage.
> 
> 
> Tl;Dr Technique does not matter as long as the chord sounds perfectly.



True.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 31, 2014)

and I've finally achieved .01% of the 10000 hour rule. Trying to get the starting riff to final countdown right, unfortunately my fingers just cant move that fast between the E and B strings. Suggest some ways to get better at this 

Also have knights of cynodia on loop these days, what an amazingly hard song to do


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2014)

so I got the PC version, for the sake of customs. PS3 version can take a rest as I now have way more songs to play and build up my stats and compare them.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 6, 2014)

Can you tell me where you got the customs? And how you got them working?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 7, 2014)

you can try out customsforge, you'll have to register to download the customs though. 
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], finally you started playing customs, what songs are you giving a shot?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 7, 2014)

RIP Eb string
I broke my first string today while tuning. Well they were getting pretty old now.
Anyone have a good suggestion for strings and brands. I like to do a lot of bending an vibrato on the guitar with E standard tuning


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> RIP Eb string
> I broke my first string today while tuning. Well they were getting pretty old now.
> Anyone have a good suggestion for strings and brands. I like to do a lot of bending an vibrato on the guitar with E standard tuning



I have been using D'Addario strings on my acoustic and electric forever. Damn things refuse to break! Also make sure you get the right gauge- Extra light or light for standard tuning and medium/heavy for dropped tunings. Other good brands are GHS, Ernie Ball and Dunlop.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2014)

Ernie Ball Slinky FTW. Now only if I could find it affordable somewhere.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 8, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ernie Ball Slinky FTW. Now only if I could find it affordable somewhere.



I see that slinky costs around 500 rupees a set for 10-47. Is that normal price for them?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 8, 2014)

I was speaking about the Titanium ones, i think those ones cost around 1100, I think. But regular ernie balls are good too.

But I don't own any Ernie Balls yet. I currently use d'Addario Pro Steels.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 8, 2014)

you all make me feel poor, I have a bunch of gibsons on my acoustic. the reviews told me that it gives a great metallic type tone


----------



## Gollum (Apr 8, 2014)

got the Guitar strings today. Not as expensive as I thought and they are pretty loud
*i.imgur.com/Y8Bn6oD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/klKrMRj.jpg

It had the Rocksmith 2914 card in it
*i.imgur.com/AdSrRIN.jpg
And this funny pick
*i.imgur.com/hChkBDh.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay this might be a very noob question . But If a person who has no knowledge of guitar buys a random guitar from store , out of excitement ( Which unfortunately is the case with my sister) . How long can it take to learn some amateur level music from youtube and other software ?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 8, 2014)

60 days with rocksmith
infinity with youtube and stuff+ its boring that way.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 9, 2014)

Yup, I'm using a really old acoustic with rocksmith. And I've been learning well fur the past couple of months


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 12, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], how are the new strings?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 12, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], how are the new strings?



they are very loud. they are hybrid strings so the lower 3 strings are thinner than standard.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Okay this might be a very noob question . But If a person who has no knowledge of guitar buys a random guitar from store , out of excitement ( Which unfortunately is the case with my sister) . How long can it take to learn some amateur level music from youtube and other software ?



If you know nothing, more than 1 week. Because you have to do all the exercises and stuff. Even Rocksmith does not prepare you for all the exercises that you need beforehand.

Once you learn a few chords, then you can start learning songs.

Edit : To be honest, Rocksmith is not a very good teacher. You need some serious exercises to prepare you for playing.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 12, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If you know nothing, more than 1 week. Because you have to do all the exercises and stuff. Even Rocksmith does not prepare you for all the exercises that you need beforehand.
> 
> Once you learn a few chords, then you can start learning songs.
> 
> Edit : To be honest, Rocksmith is not a very good teacher. You need some serious exercises to prepare you for playing.


I disagree. You can learn a lot from it. And the guitarcade games are a good exercise.
Just play more songs and you can alyaws learn techniques from YouTube.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope. In guitarcade, you have to concentrate on the games and not on what you are playing. Rocksmith has a high tolerance level for mistakes. Such mistakes will not do in the real world.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 12, 2014)

So for a person who has been learning exclusively from rocksmith for the past few months what do you suggest are the additional things to do.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

First of all do this exercise :
1-2-3-4-
1-2-3-4-
1-2-3-4-
1-2-3-4-
1-2-3-4-
1-2-3-4-

This will increase your finger strength and agility.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2014)

Is 1234 the fingers from index to pinky?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes..


----------



## Gollum (Apr 13, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes..



cool, will do it. I can normally go 4321 but the other way is a bit slow 

Any other tip sensei


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

The reason you are doing 1234 and not 4321 is because ascending scales are played on that way. Therefore, it's more important to practice 1234 than 4321.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 13, 2014)

This I've been doing for sometime now. My main problem now is that on fast changes i tend to mute the strings. Either because the picking and holding are not at the same time or because the finger holds the string wrong


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2014)

You need the above exercise. First ensure that your finger is positioned correctly and your string does not mute or buzz while playing. It will become right with practice.

Edit : You don't have to play fast. Start slow first.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2014)

Good advise, will start focusing on the correct placement of fingers at a slow speed.  Will then build up speed


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 10, 2014)

finally got my first 100% 

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/451795117698231362/89C915CE3132F2EDE5E520D0C62FAD21B5587004/


----------



## srkmish (May 10, 2014)

I have a question. Is getting better in this game equivalent to getting better in real? As desmond mentioned, i have hesitation in trying out this. What if incorrect technique sets in (just to get high scores in game) and the real world playing gets affected?


----------



## Gollum (May 11, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> finally got my first 100%
> 
> *cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/451795117698231362/89C915CE3132F2EDE5E520D0C62FAD21B5587004/



That is such an easy song loooooooooooool hahaha but it does give you a nice feeling na?

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> I have a question. Is getting better in this game equivalent to getting better in real? As desmond mentioned, i have hesitation in trying out this. What if incorrect technique sets in (just to get high scores in game) and the real world playing gets affected?



I knew nothing about guitar before picking up the game. Now I can play a lot of songs, I am still learning chords but I don't like playing chords. 
I learned many techniques, like vibrato, bends, slides, harmonics with proper techniques on how to do the same.

Your learning curve depends on how much you practice and what youwant to achieve.
The game is not going to teach you about music. But how to use the instrument to get the desired result.
It tells you how to hold a chord but how to change between different chords is upto how fast you learn to train your fingers.
It will give muscle memory to your fingers and make it easier for them to find the right string at the right time.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 11, 2014)

Feels great to have atleast something at 100%  

Srk, even learning the wrong technique is upto you. The game will show you the finger placement, the timings etc. Now if you decide to cheat by continuously strumming and randomly hitting notes then its your fault. Its a tool, how best to use it is upto you. It will make the practice sessions really fun and easy, wi give you challenges and basically make the long hours of practice more fun


----------



## Gollum (May 23, 2014)

Can you guys suggest some good songs for me to learn from customs forge

I prefer E-standard but I can always change my guitar tuning


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 24, 2014)

Well, customs have a really crazy amout of songs so it'll depend on what genre you like. I'm trying out a couple of linkin park songs these days, iridescent and what I've done. Plus how far we've come from matchbox 20, demons from imagine dragons and knights of cydonia by muse


----------



## Gollum (Jun 1, 2014)

Well I finally bought this song. I just love to play it.
*i.imgur.com/rECApYe.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 2, 2014)

its an amazing song, I played it a lot in the inital days since before the chords come in the notes are pretty easy to play . However the chords are a little tough, am on 60% odd on this. Great song. 

BTW, my recent attempts have been on "How far we've come" by matchbox 20. Great song, really fun to play as well


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2014)

bumpp ! It sure helped to get that muscle memory with enough practice while still proving to be fun throughout. I was a bit frustrated in the beginning but now everything falls down so easily into a finished puzzle.

*i.imgur.com/voT32Nn.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2014)

Faun said:


> bumpp ! It sure helped to get that muscle memory with enough practice while still proving to be fun throughout. I was a bit frustrated in the beginning but now everything falls down so easily into a finished puzzle.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/voT32Nn.jpg



I love this song, beautiful and easy
Do you have any customs on your game?

Songs are now 249bucks each on Indian PSN


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I love this song, beautiful and easy
> Do you have any customs on your game?
> 
> Songs are now 249bucks each on Indian PSN



Playing on PC.

No DLC songs.

I usually play these songs because I found them to be quite the fun.
1. Brand New Kind of Blue
2. Stay In
3. Love That's Gone
4. Black Magic
5. Losing My Religion
6. Paranoid Android
7. For a Fool
8. Knockin' on Heaven's Door


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been playing most of these songs too. They are perhaps the best in rocksmith. 

Have been trying out custom songs too. Some are pretty cool, plus you get a great list of songs you like


----------



## Gollum (Sep 4, 2014)

does anyone play cold company lead?
i do, love it.
[YOUTUBE]Pdg-23gL-aE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2014)

What are custom songs ? DLC songs ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 4, 2014)

Gollum, that is crazy awesome .... don't tell me you also learnt guitar mostly through rocksmith 
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: Custom songs are DLCs made by the modding community of rocksmith. So basically users chart songs so they can be added to rocksmith. You can get many of these at customsforge. You do need to purchase the cherub rock DLC though for them to work


----------



## Gollum (Sep 5, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Gollum, that is crazy awesome .... don't tell me you also learnt guitar mostly through rocksmith
> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: Custom songs are DLCs made by the modding community of rocksmith. So basically users chart songs so they can be added to rocksmith. You can get many of these at customsforge. You do need to purchase the cherub rock DLC though for them to work



All from Rocksmith2014 mate nothing else.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 6, 2014)

Thats amazing 

considering my own progress through rocksmith 2014 I'm pretty convinced that it was a great decision to learn guitar through this

Songs I'm trying now 
1. Let her go - cdlc
2. Smoke on the water
3. Lets see how far we've come 
4. Rains of castemere - cdlc 

Killer songs some of these


----------



## Gollum (Sep 6, 2014)

im trying muscle museum, but its damn near impossible without some strong fingers.
so these days im doing more finger strengthening exercises.
once im done with these, i have to use lesser strength to play.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 6, 2014)

What exercises are these?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2014)

Practicing "For a Fool".


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 6, 2014)

If I buy this game can I able to learn guitar without a guitar??


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2014)

^^you will need a guitar to which you can plug the rocksmith 2014 cable. Without guitar you won't be able to learn anything.

It is getting so much fun to play now that I have got enough control and speed. It sure helped me a lot to learn in fun way. 36 hours in game.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 7, 2014)

Faun said:


> Practicing "For a Fool".



beautiful song. especially the start.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> beautiful song. especially the start.



"Boston - Piece of Mind" is kind of considerably difficult for me. Need more riff repeater practice for that.

How many hours are you in the game ?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 7, 2014)

53+ hours on pc and countless on ps3.
i have been playing everyday since nov2013

- - - Updated - - -

basically play mindlessley an hour a day and your skill will improve without you knowing it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> 53+ hours on pc and countless on ps3.
> i have been playing everyday since nov2013
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Yeah, I just started in July. I suppose I will be good at playing most of the songs by December.

Practice everyday about 30-60 minutes.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2014)

30 minutes is no good. i spend 10 minutes infinger strengthening exercise and fretting exercise and then start string skip saloon.
sss and ducks redux is very important if you are going to play lead.
similarly, castle cordead is necessary for chords.
Later i start from easy songs to difficult.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2014)

Progress...

*i.imgur.com/f3CkNQ2.jpg

This track is pretty cool. Speed and control
*i.imgur.com/upDs80L.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rG9mzlb.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 18, 2014)

wow, seems like you all are really practicing hard. I've been giving it an hour or so each day and have about 120+ hours in game, the 60 day challenge shows me at 31 days. The best part is that I went from being unable to hold a guitar to now being able to play atleast some of the beginner songs 

what are your steam details? i'm added as amlanmathur on it, do send in a friend request


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2014)

Steam Community :: psygeist


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 19, 2014)

hey, i have no knowledge of guitars at all. Will I be really be able to learn from this game then? And what will be the cheapest guitar i can get which will work with this game?


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> hey, i have no knowledge of guitars at all. Will I be really be able to learn from this game then? And what will be the cheapest guitar i can get which will work with this game?



You will get enough practice to learn speed and control. For few hours you will feel miserable but continue practicing and soon you will be on a downward slope.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 19, 2014)

Faun said:


> You will get enough practice to learn speed and control. For few hours you will feel miserable but continue practicing and soon you will be on a Upward slope.


FIXED 

My progress
*i.imgur.com/dpHTZ2k.jpg

This song is fkin difficult
*i.imgur.com/9xpEEvv.jpg

Super easy
*i.imgur.com/4oDq74k.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7WMjUlp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0fabbfk.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 20, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> hey, i have no knowledge of guitars at all. Will I be really be able to learn from this game then? And what will be the cheapest guitar i can get which will work with this game?



I started off learning the guitar through this game, right from how to hold the guitar. After about 123 hours in I can say that it will teach you a lot about the guitar. Infact the things that it does not teach you you'll be able to learn from youtube and all since you will have a good command of the basics. 

I'm using a 3000 buck acoustic guitar with a 600 buck pickup to play the game. It will work as long as you have some kind of a pickup that will register the correct tones. Although if you have the cash it might make more sense to get an electric like the 12k ibanez or the epiphone les paul special edition 2. 

all this requires is patience and a dedication to come back to the game, since there will be weeks where progress is almost at a snails pace. But then there will also be weeks where you will be killing every song you play


----------



## Gollum (Sep 20, 2014)

i bought my pacifica for 13k
rocksmith 2014 ps3 version for 5k
pc version for 2.5k
well, spent more than i should have


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2014)

Sore Tummy is so much fun to play. Speed, control and agility. And the catchy tune. Finger not sore now because habitual.

Good progress there, Gollum. I see some of these songs are my favorite too.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 20, 2014)

Some progress here too, have been mainly playing the CDLCs, to find songs that I like and have already heard. Here is my progress on a couple of rocksmith songs

This song is awesome fun, very high energy 
*i.imgur.com/hWgTUSk.jpg

Again one of the easier songs, seems everyone starts off with this song 
*i.imgur.com/fCJgYb9.jpg

This one is one of the more difficult ones. Still can't get my fingers to move quite this fast 
*i.imgur.com/3zzJd1V.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Sep 21, 2014)

i can pla bb wothout looking at the screen.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I started off learning the guitar through this game, right from how to hold the guitar. After about 123 hours in I can say that it will teach you a lot about the guitar. Infact the things that it does not teach you you'll be able to learn from youtube and all since you will have a good command of the basics.
> 
> I'm using a 3000 buck acoustic guitar with a 600 buck pickup to play the game. It will work as long as you have some kind of a pickup that will register the correct tones. Although if you have the cash it might make more sense to get an electric like the 12k ibanez or the epiphone les paul special edition 2.
> 
> all this requires is patience and a dedication to come back to the game, since there will be weeks where progress is almost at a snails pace. But then there will also be weeks where you will be killing every song you play



wow cool . I have a guitar . got it as gift from some friend . But its one 1 or 2 string is broken and 1 string is rusted . The round thing where string is attached is also missing from one point ( there are total of 6 i think) , How much will it take to repair it ?


edit - one doubt . the regular guitar doesn't have cable slot . does it put us at disadvantage ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 21, 2014)

[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION] : A set of acoustic guitar strings will cost about 250 bucks or so (good strings like D'addrario, there might be cheaper alternatives). Any music shop guy should be able to change them as well as find you a replacement for the string holder. Shouldn't cost more than 300 bucks or so to repair it.

You cannot play Rocksmith without a cable port, since my guitar also did not have one I used a pickup (650 bucks) to connect it to the cable. You can check out the image below, although any type of pickup will do. 

*i.imgur.com/oqJ31Px.jpg

That's about it. Once you can connect your guitar to your computer it should work with Rocksmith. 
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: I can play BB by memory too, however there are a couple of places where I still stumble, even with on screen input. Same problem in rhythm, I'm still a little slow in switching chords and I have some problems playing barre chords. Other than that I think star chords has has made my basic chords pretty good


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2014)

^ hmm thanks for the detailed answer . So any Guitar can be connected with a pickup for Rocksmith 2014 ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 24, 2014)

yup, if you have a decent enough guitar and pickup you can connect it to Rocksmith.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2014)

Haven't been able to play for 3 days straight. been very busy and tired.
I want to play so badly today.

Guys, have you faced any bugs with the PC version of the game?

I have a bug where the tones drop either mid song or while changing songs and then the tones from the guitar will sound like you are playing an acoustic guitar.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2014)

Yup, there is this bug and a couple of others. The only fix is a restart


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Yup, there is this bug and a couple of others. The only fix is a restart


have you ever added and removed a dlc song from the game?


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2014)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...finally, making some progress in this song
*i.imgur.com/KMsZwJg.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> have you ever added and removed a dlc song from the game?


Yes i have, for the pc you need to put the psarc file into the dlc folder in the game directory.
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]. That's awesome. I started off with the rhythm of this song too.... Great song


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Yes i have, for the pc you need to put the psarc file into the dlc folder in the game directory.
> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]. That's awesome. I started off with the rhythm of this song too.... Great song



never mix CDLC with your original game as CDLC's are badly made and will cause issues.
Delete your profile and make sure to not remove the songs from the dlc folder.
because when you remove the song, your profile still has the song data.
When this data does not match it creates a hole/block 
this causes the tones to fail to load.
Also I suggest you to download the game from steam from scratch as the servers have the updated files that do not get patched if you install from the disc and then update.
disable any extra audio output devices in sound control panel
lastly, you have to run the game in win 7 compatibility mode of you are running win 8 or 8.1.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 28, 2014)

Well some of them are badly made, but i guess it's worth it if you want to play your favorite songs 

Will try your method to solve my hanging problem


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2014)

These two songs are good too for strumming practice

[YOUTUBE]SyhjR_S8Vxo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Sl6HDH1gZf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/Ilb2Iy4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/l1rxjHC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UFGgPms.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2014)

I reached a whole new difficulty level with Master mode.

Finally I can actually start to memorize the notes instead of looking at the screen all the time.

Crossed 100% mark on some of the songs.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 4, 2014)

Faun, awesome stuff looks like real progress 

Gollum, master mode is amazing, especially when you find that your fingers remember the notes by themselves. I started getting this as soon as i crossed 90%


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 6, 2014)

Was looking through some rocksmith vids on YouTube and came across this 

ROCKSMITH2014 Audrey Plays Guitar - The Trooper -…: 

[youtube] *youtu.be/E96Xx3I5PHQ[/youtube] 

Crazy how much some people can achieve


----------



## Gollum (Oct 6, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Was looking through some rocksmith vids on YouTube and came across this
> 
> ROCKSMITH2014 Audrey Plays Guitar - The Trooper -…:
> 
> ...


That kid has played guitar before and as old people say, you can't teach an old dog new tricks.
I'd say you can't teach an old Dog new tricks faster.


----------



## bhadkow (Oct 8, 2014)

Glad i stumbled upon this thread!!! Can you guys help me out a little, can you tell me where i can purchase the pc version and cable without going bankrupt? And does the cable work with *ahem* version? I am planning on connecting it to my laptop, should i go for the ps3 version instead? Cheers, count me for the jamming sessions with Yamaha Pacifica 012.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 8, 2014)

cable works with ps3,4,pc,mac,360 and xbone.
pc is cheaper as dlc on ps3 cost 249rupee per song and 180rupee on steam for pc.

only downside is, pc version is plagued with bugs which ruins the flow amd enjoyment level.
console version of the game is great.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> yes. all you need is a pickup connected.
> But I wont suggest that type of arrangement as then the accoustic guitar's sound will interfere with the sound the game creates through your speakers aka distortion, reverb and so on.



Wow you won't believe how much I've searched for ^^ that .
I have an acoustic lying around and I've given up on learning how to play(coaching is bloody expensive and the internet is a tough place to learn) , so finally I come across Rocksmith and your thread!
Well basically I want to know how much would a decent pickup cost?
Nothing fancy, just for my ps3.
And what's the big problem with this setup. The reverberation should be quite minimum , and I don't think it would affect the gameplay very much


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 8, 2014)

The PC version is mostly pretty good, not all that many hassles. Plus you get the option to download and play custom songs (not sure how that works on the PS3). Even I need advise on who is still selling rocksmith in India. Flipkart and most others show it as out of stock and snapdeal is charging a crazy 5000 bucks for it. 

The pickup I'm using cost me 650 bucks (there is an image somewhere on this thread) and works pretty well. everything seems to work, except for some problems with higher notes which might just be an intonation problem with my guitar. It'll never replace the awesomeness of an electric guitar though.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> Wow you won't believe how much I've searched for ^^ that .
> I have an acoustic lying around and I've given up on learning how to play(coaching is bloody expensive and the internet is a tough place to learn) , so finally I come across Rocksmith and your thread!
> Well basically I want to know how much would a decent pickup cost?
> Nothing fancy, just for my ps3.
> And what's the big problem with this setup. The reverberation should be quite minimum , and I don't think it would affect the gameplay very much



If you have a decent enough PC, Intel HD 4000 graphics and above you can play RS2014 and older RS2012
Also, you can buy just the real tone cable from Amazon.com; just make sure you buy from an amazon prime seller (similar to amazon fulfilled in amazon.in)

RT cable works with all versions of RS on all platforms.
It also works with software like guitar rig on your PC.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 9, 2014)

Gollum said:


> If you have a decent enough PC, Intel HD 4000 graphics and above you can play RS2014 and older RS2012
> Also, you can buy just the real tone cable from Amazon.com; just make sure you buy from an amazon prime seller (similar to amazon fulfilled in amazon.in)
> 
> RT cable works with all versions of RS on all platforms.
> It also works with software like guitar rig on your PC.


Lol man, my PC is for mining, and by that I mean Minecraft.
I was wondering how the use of an acoustic guitar will affect the gameplay, few of the pages seem to say, especially on the official site that it could cause a lot of distortion, is it true.?


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 9, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> The PC version is mostly pretty good, not all that many hassles. Plus you get the option to download and play custom songs (not sure how that works on the PS3). Even I need advise on who is still selling rocksmith in India. Flipkart and most others show it as out of stock and snapdeal is charging a crazy 5000 bucks for it.
> 
> The pickup I'm using cost me 650 bucks (there is an image somewhere on this thread) and works pretty well. everything seems to work, except for some problems with higher notes which might just be an intonation problem with my guitar. It'll never replace the awesomeness of an electric guitar though.



Okay, so only a few problems?
I just want to learn to play the thing properly.
Nothing too crazy, is it a good investment to play it this way?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 9, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> Lol man, my PC is for mining, and by that I mean Minecraft.
> I was wondering how the use of an acoustic guitar will affect the gameplay, few of the pages seem to say, especially on the official site that it could cause a lot of distortion, is it true.?



Distortion + noise.
The line needs to be really clean in order for the application to detect the notes. 
If its not able to detect notes or picks wrong notes, you will never get a good result and so you will not enjoy playing the guitar/game.
If you don't enjoy, you will feel demotivated to play.
If you are demotivated, you will not play
If you don't play, you will not learn


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 9, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Distortion + noise.
> The line needs to be really clean in order for the application to detect the notes.
> If its not able to detect notes or picks wrong notes, you will never get a good result and so you will not enjoy playing the guitar/game.
> If you don't enjoy, you will feel demotivated to play.
> ...



Umm, okay dad 
But it can't be that bad can it?
Many have played and said it works alright,
Not as good as a electric obviously but there is no way I can shell out ten grand (or more) for a basic electric guitar.
This might be my only way to learn the instrument.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 9, 2014)

Well I've been using a signature acoustic guitar with a pickup to learn using rocksmith. Started off not even knowing how to hold the damn thing ... Been steadily improving since then. So it's absolutely possible and worth it if you are strapped on cash. I think there are a couple of images of my guitar and pickup on this thread somewhere. Might need some jugaad to get it working ... but work it does


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow these are tough to get right

*i.imgur.com/O2a6L3f.jpg

*i.imgur.com/R8MZa4u.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ya7F1sb.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 12, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> here is my guitar and pickup
> 
> *i.imgur.com/29Eo4DA.jpg
> 
> ...


For those who were asking about rocksmith on an acoustic guitar


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 12, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> For those who were asking about rocksmith on an acoustic guitar



How do you connect the guitar? 
Using the pickup jack and the real tone cable?
Aren't they both male jacks?
Forgive my noobiness


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 13, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> How do you connect the guitar?
> Using the pickup jack and the real tone cable?
> Aren't they both male jacks?
> Forgive my noobiness



They are, you'll need a 1/4th inch female female connector to join them. You'll be able to get one in your local radio/electronics market.


----------



## amruth kiran (Oct 13, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> They are, you'll need a 1/4th inch female female connector to join them. You'll be able to get one in your local radio/electronics market.



but doesnt the breakaway cable feature on the real tone cable do JUST that.?!
but thanks anyways!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2014)

So I played the PC version today
*i.imgur.com/UNoq3IQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ncs5Ucn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pJTmNpC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Tk5RPXG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WhKjepU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kd97nqi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/67iBgDQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eagTRVN.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 14, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> but doesnt the breakaway cable feature on the real tone cable do JUST that.?!
> but thanks anyways!



Nope, the breakaway part of the cable is a strange L shaped connection. Not sure what that is for
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: nice stuff, guess only the solos are giving you trouble now. 

Will need to restart rocksmith, took a week long break since I sprained a couple of fingers. Still not sure how that happened


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, my fingers are not strong enough for quick bends and my guitar does not detect bends very well because it does nto have a newck Humbucker



you may be holding the guitar incorrectly.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 18, 2014)

Are there any finger strength or speed exercises that we should be doing with the guitar

Plus i read that carpel tunnel is a major problem with guitar players. That and tingling fingers...  Both of which have bothered me

- - - Updated - - -

this is where I am currently ... seems that as you learn more the progress slows down 

*i.imgur.com/cEFWilX.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 1, 2014)

Just started muse unnatural selection... Great song. The only problem is even if i let go of the guitar for a week it seems my fingers slow down


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 26, 2014)

What is up people .. dont' tell me that all of your guitars are gathering dust these days. 

Started after a long time, need suggestions on some good songs to learn barre chords. Also a couple of my friends are trying to buy rocksmith but can't find it online. Any suggestions on where I can get hold of it for the PC


----------



## Gollum (Nov 28, 2014)

amazon. com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 14, 2014)

Been trying out the rhythm mode for sometime now, trying to get my fingers used to chords so I can change them quickly. Was finally able to get the "pwned score attack easy" achievement and get to the third level in return to castle corded

need suggestions on some good songs to practice barre chords and some of the more advanced chords


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Been trying out the rhythm mode for sometime now, trying to get my fingers used to chords so I can change them quickly. Was finally able to get the "pwned score attack easy" achievement and get to the third level in return to castle corded
> 
> need suggestions on some good songs to practice barre chords and some of the more advanced chords



Try REM - losing my religion 
their songs have good chords

I bought the android app called Tabs that lets you get access to a very huge number of songs.
Now I can practice some songs out of rocksmith. Best part is I get all the songs with lead tabs and also chords.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 20, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/ZV8eUve.jpg

will try rem songs

most of the pros seem to use a combination of Guitar pro and ultimate tabs website. I tried to check out a couple of vids of it on youtube, it's quite doable


----------



## Gollum (Dec 22, 2014)

Nailed it
*i.imgur.com/Mnr7hWw.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Dec 22, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> *i.imgur.com/ZV8eve.jpg
> 
> will try rem songs
> 
> most of the pros seem to use a combination of Guitar pro and ultimate tabs website. I tried to check out a couple of vids of it on youtube, it's quite doable



I also have ultimate guitar pro app on my phone and its great for learning new songs as they have chords and tabs for them and also videos of songs.
I finally got the PC version to stop getting the tone drop bug by using the latest Rocksmith customs toolkit and installing windows 7 on my PC.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I also have ultimate guitar pro app on my phone and its great for learning new songs as they have chords and tabs for them and also videos of songs.
> I finally got the PC version to stop getting the tone drop bug by using the latest Rocksmith customs toolkit and installing windows 7 on my PC.


Earlier they had a U.G app with tabs,pro tabs,chords and tools for 7.99.Now they make a seperate app for each..even a seperate tuner app.I bought the tab app thinking it will have pro tabs ,now is useless for me.So thats it ,divide apps earn more money


----------



## Gollum (Dec 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Earlier they had a U.G app with tabs,pro tabs,chords and tools for 7.99.Now they make a seperate app for each..even a seperate tuner app.I bought the tab app thinking it will have pro tabs ,now is useless for me.So thats it ,divide apps earn more money



I bought the app for 180 and upgraded it to pro for 600 something.
Its nice, not really good for tuning an electric but good for acoustic.
I can use guitar rig for tuning my guitar.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] 
Great going !


----------



## Gollum (Dec 22, 2014)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
> Great going !



Got that score with my new Epiphone Les Paul Special II
Will post photos later.

Poor yamaha could not pickup the notes so well for some reason. I actually improved on a lot of songs that I previously could not go past a certain limit.
Just waiting for my DiMarzio Chopper to arrive. Will bolt it onto my Yamaha to make it awesome!


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I bought the app for 180 and upgraded it to pro for 600 something.
> Its nice, not really good for tuning an electric but good for acoustic.
> I can use guitar rig for tuning my guitar.


There is no option to upgrade or I am not aware of it.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> There is no option to upgrade or I am not aware of it.



*i.imgur.com/3Y6Ykdo.png

Click on Upgrades
*i.imgur.com/cxECHre.png

*i.imgur.com/kYgmlXT.png


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 22, 2014)

*s9.postimg.org/wbey9rdi7/Screenshot_2014_12_22_13_22_09.png
:/
Its the Amazon version


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 22, 2014)

I think i'll need to check out this app 
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: awesome stuff on "Breaking the law", I've had some good results with the Epiphone as well. It seems that suddenly all my harmonics, slides and mutes start getting recorded. Rest of the time the game claims that I missed things like this. Looking forward to pics of your guitar as well as of the new equipment that you are buying


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Got that score with my new Epiphone Les Paul Special II
> Will post photos later.
> 
> Poor yamaha could not pickup the notes so well for some reason. I actually improved on a lot of songs that I previously could not go past a certain limit.
> Just waiting for my DiMarzio Chopper to arrive. Will bolt it onto my Yamaha to make it awesome!



That's a sweet guitar. Post pics of it.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 23, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I think i'll need to check out this app
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: awesome stuff on "Breaking the law", I've had some good results with the Epiphone as well. It seems that suddenly all my harmonics, slides and mutes start getting recorded. Rest of the time the game claims that I missed things like this. Looking forward to pics of your guitar as well as of the new equipment that you are buying





Faun said:


> That's a sweet guitar. Post pics of it.



Here it is Epiphone Les Paul Special II (crappy android one camera + Cellophane on some parts of guitar)

It looks much better IRL and I feel like eating it most of the time because of the cherry color
*i.imgur.com/K4ViKal.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BNQHZ7h.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/ZqTJyAa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Vm0jKuU.jpg

A very helpful exercise and its difficult for beginners like me.
[youtube]9BkaQrMi_mM[/youtube]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, that is an amazing guitar. My brother ha the same one. It's really fun to play. 

What are you buying for your old guitar


----------



## Gollum (Dec 24, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, that is an amazing guitar. My brother ha the same one. It's really fun to play.
> 
> What are you buying for your old guitar



DiMarzio The Chopper™
*www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_pickup/dp184bk.jpg
The Chopper | DiMarzio

It will look something link this
*i.ytimg.com/vi/yYiQpiyVg24/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool, i didn't know you could swap out the pick up.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 9, 2015)

Found the fix for the tone drop bug.

Use the new APP ID updater tool and make sure your PC has more than 4GB Physical ram 
If you have 4GB ram then the game will fail. 

I tested this with my vaio notebook that has 6gb ram and HP elitebook which has 8gb ram - the game never crashed

If you do not update the app id with the tool then the game can lose the tone on rare occasions.

Once these two requirements are complete, no matter what you do the game will not encounter any issue.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 9, 2015)

Cool, so i guess now we can enjoy customs 

By the way what custom songs are you all playing?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 10, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Cool, so i guess now we can enjoy customs
> 
> By the way what custom songs are you all playing?



none. i play officials.
tried the lp songs and found them to be boring to play.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I also started Rocksmith 2014 just yesterday. My first time ever playing a guitar, and I must say, this way of learning is so much fun  . 
I got a givson Semi-electric guitar from ebay, for 4.6k with a 6.5mm jack to usb Cable from ebay too. I had to use the no cable patch since the official cable is not available anywhere in India. But, I am having a lot of noise issues most of the time, and even when the issues are not there, the guitar music in game does not come out very clear(muffled sound with noise). 
So I was thinking of buying the game for my PS4 ( since im about to sell my PS3) and the PS4 version comes with a RealTone cable. Any idea whether it will actually work out fine? Many people on the internet are complaining that there is huge audio latency on the PS4 over HDMI.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, any way to determine whether the noise is due my guitar, the inbuilt pickup, the cable or some software bug?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 6, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Hey guys, I also started Rocksmith 2014 just yesterday. My first time ever playing a guitar, and I must say, this way of learning is so much fun  .
> I got a givson Semi-electric guitar from ebay, for 4.6k with a 6.5mm jack to usb Cable from ebay too. I had to use the no cable patch since the official cable is not available anywhere in India. But, I am having a lot of noise issues most of the time, and even when the issues are not there, the guitar music in game does not come out very clear(muffled sound with noise).
> So I was thinking of buying the game for my PS4 ( since im about to sell my PS3) and the PS4 version comes with a RealTone cable. Any idea whether it will actually work out fine? Many people on the internet are complaining that there is huge audio latency on the PS4 over HDMI.
> 
> ...



Could be both the guitar and the cable. Sorry to be harsh but Givsons are complete trash and will only slow down your progress. It's much better to invest a bit more and get a quality instrument from a good brand like Yamaha, Cort, Epiphone or Squire for 9-10k that you will enjoy playing. Also, a Realtone cable is a must to play this game to cut out the latency and noise.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 6, 2015)

[MENTION=129460]anaklusmos[/MENTION] 
if you don't have the real tone cable you probably have a pirated copy of the game.
piracy is not supported here. 
better get the ps4 version and you can use the cable with your pc.
or better just buy the cable from amazon. com
the cable works on all platforms.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> [MENTION=129460]anaklusmos[/MENTION]
> if you don't have the real tone cable you probably have a pirated copy of the game.
> piracy is not supported here.
> better get the ps4 version and you can use the cable with your pc.
> ...


Hey, I don't support piracy either, I bought the game from humble store a long time ago when it was on sale


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 6, 2015)

You can get any copy of the game, the realtone cable is the same for all of them. 


Buy Ubisoft Rocksmith Real Tone Cable with cheapest price at Grabmore.in - Online Shopping of Video Games in India.

Amazon.com: Ubisoft Rocksmith Real Tone Cable: Video Games

To check if it's a guitar issue just take it to any music shop and get them to connect it to an Amplifier. You can hear the sound direct from the guitar there. The PS4 version has no latency issue due to the cable, there were some issues in HDMI but i think one of the updates sorted that out. 

In other news it seems like I might just get some songs to 100%

*i.imgur.com/BJvEXfHl.jpg


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 7, 2015)

One more thing, I am having a lot of trouble with bends and hammerons. Is that something to do with the guitar being accoustic?
Any tips on where i might clarify what I am doing wrong with them?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 7, 2015)

without the cable it's hard to say. 
since you're a beginner it might just be you. 
it was the same for me in the beginning when it came to bends. hammer ons is more dependent on how strong your guitar pickup is. a powerful humbucker at the neck helps a lot.
can u post a photo of your guitar here?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2015)

I agree...  It could be that you are unable to play properly. At the start all my chords sounded the same. And strings would buzz and mute.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 7, 2015)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/06/96d73d8db5a9ed0949c06034df0f845a.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't know about the sound, but looks very cool. The pickup is a single coil (stratocaster i think it's called) should be decent enough.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 8, 2015)

Gollum said:


> hammer ons is more dependent on how strong your guitar pickup is. a powerful humbucker at the neck helps a lot.



It has nothing to do with your pickups. It's a general technique which applies to acoustics and electrics both. It's all about finger strength and accuracy. A good hammer-on should sound as loud as if the note has been picked. If your guitar can pick up the sound of a note when you use a pick but not when you hammer-on the same note, that's a problem with your technique, not the guitar.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 9, 2015)

Can some1 suggest a decent electric guitar ( cheaper the better), which will allow me to learn without all these hassles I am facing.
PS: Not more than 8k preferably ( I know its a long shot, but who knows  ), or I cant buy it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 9, 2015)

My advise would be to get the cable first. That might solve most of your problems.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmmm cable costs 2200 with shipping to India from amazon, ps4 game 5k with cable, which seems a better deal? Coz currently I have to play on my desktop with small screen but awesome speakers, while I would like to play on my TV for big screen but with inbuilt speakers


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 9, 2015)

Also ps4 version will need me to get optical cable and an optical to rfa converter to remove the latency, as said by ubisoft itself


----------



## Gollum (Feb 9, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Also ps4 version will need me to get optical cable and an optical to rfa converter to remove the latency, as said by ubisoft itself



here is what you do, buy ps4 version, use cable to play on the PC - gift ps4 disc to Gollum


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 9, 2015)

Buy an HDMI for your PC, awesome speakers + big screen


----------



## Gollum (Feb 10, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Buy an HDMI for your PC, awesome speakers + big screen



mate the game has latency issues with audio over HDMI that is why he cannot use it directly.
Trust me I tried this with my setup as well.
My TV has an option to disable all audio enhancements for correcting this but it still fails to impress.
And this is with the PS3.

Anyway, let us not make this Rocksmith troubleshooting thread, there is a dedicated forum for that. This thread is for your progress with the game


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2015)

Cool, have been playing this with a laptop joined by HDMI to TV. had some issues earlier but all seems well now. So guess it's worth a shot 


On progress, almost hit a 100% on eye of the Tiger and breaking the law (rhythm mode). Can seem to hit even some bar chords now


----------



## Gollum (Feb 12, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Cool, have been playing this with a laptop joined by HDMI to TV. had some issues earlier but all seems well now. So guess it's worth a shot
> 
> 
> On progress, almost hit a 100% on eye of the Tiger and breaking the law (rhythm mode). Can seem to hit even some bar chords now



Breaking the law is same even on Lead.
Eye of the tiger Rhythm is very easy
Try Lead.

Another easy Rhythm arrangement is *Cold Company*, Don't even try its Lead. Super difficult.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 23, 2015)

Getting the hang of hammer ons and pull off lesson, mastered slides finally! 
Ps: ordered the ps4 version, and it comes with the real tone cable


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 23, 2015)

Begging my sister to buy me a better guitar, will sell this one off to a friend


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2015)

congratulations on getting the real tone cable. Do post pics of your new guitar once it shows up


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 24, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> congratulations on getting the real tone cable. Do post pics of your new guitar once it shows up



In the near future I hope 
Any suggestions ? My suggesting a 10k+ guitar might give her a stroke


----------



## Gollum (Feb 24, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> In the near future I hope
> Any suggestions ? My suggesting a 10k+ guitar might give her a stroke



Try Ashton
best place to look for them cheap VFM guitars is Guitarstreet.in or bajaao.com or furtados.com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2015)

Check out "AM used musical Instruments" group on facebook. But then, with all used stuff, take someone who knows about guitars before you buy


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2015)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8661/16013820674_12356b0183_b.jpg

Finally, over 90. Seems easy to play now.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2015)

damn you played it 54 times¡¡!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> damn you played it 54 times¡¡!!



must have played. Last time was in December at 81%.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> must have played. Last time was in December at 81%.



do u play in master mode?


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> do u play in master mode?



Naah. But I saw Master Mode text appear in my plays.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 27, 2015)

Cool, that means that you've mastered some sections. I guess the notes will start facing away soon


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2015)

This is not in master mode. One of my all time fav songs and a very difficult one at that.
*i.imgur.com/taHkHU8.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2015)

^^Can you try "Love that's gone"


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

I started with that...  Its an awesome fun song


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> ^^Can you try "Love that's gone"



lead or rhythm?
I'm more of a lead player.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2015)

^^Lead. I like that song .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

I think I've tried both ... not too hard at the starting levels. A great catchy tune


----------



## Gollum (Mar 1, 2015)

it's kind of repetitive. but kind of boring too.
will post progress tomorrow


----------



## Gollum (Mar 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> it's kind of repetitive. but kind of boring too.
> will post progress tomorrow



As faun indicated, the song is kind of nice. A bit slow but I like it as its technical
*i.imgur.com/aIQ9FSr.jpg

One of my fav songs. American idiot. Kind of difficult but I'm getting the hang of it
*i.imgur.com/BoylXhn.jpg

I just realized that I never posted my Yamaha with the DiMarzio Pickup 
*i.imgur.com/oZhkKwf.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> As faun indicated, the song is kind of nice. A bit slow but I like it as its technical
> *i.imgur.com/aIQ9FSr.jpg



Cool. There is something very unique about this song.

If you want to play fast song then try "Sore Tummy".

Another one is Paranoid Android.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> Cool. There is something very unique about this song.
> 
> If you want to play fast song then try "Sore Tummy".
> 
> Another one is Paranoid Android.



I have not played Paranoid Android. I will try it today.
I played a lot of Walk this way yesterday
and tried to master the solo of Smoke on the water yesterday and boy was I tired.
Lots of quick power bends. My left hands ring finger is getting very strong. Almost as strong as the middle.
Still working on pinky.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 4, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], very cool looking guitar. How is the pickup working for you? Any noticible difference?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 4, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], very cool looking guitar. How is the pickup working for you? Any noticible difference?



Its a very heavy Pickup.
The Bass is very heavy and the mid is very Bright. 
Treble is also bright but not shrill. Treble is the louder than Bass. Mids are the loudest.

It has a strong magnetic pull but still manages to give an awesome sustain
Its a humbucker with the sound of a single coil and the high output of the regular humbucker.

The Chopper™ | DiMarzio
*www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_pickup/dp184w_0.jpg
*www.dimarzio.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/product_pickup/dp184_nocover.jpg


> The Chopper™
> DP184
> 
> The Chopper™ is the louder, punchier brother of the Fast Track 1™. More power is concentrated in the mids and low end for a bigger sound with more crunch. It shares the same side-by-side coils and twin-blade construction as the Fast Track 1™, so there are no misaligned poles or string-pull problems. We originally designed it as a bridge pickup to combine with The Cruiser® and Fast Track 1™, but it’s also a good neck pickup when you’ve got a hot humbucker in the bridge position.





> Wiring: 4 Conductor
> Magnet: Ceramic
> Output mV: 260
> DC Resistance: 9.16 Kohm
> ...





> Recommended For
> All positions





> Tech Talk
> The sound of The Chopper™ is a cross between a single-coil and a full-size humbucker, with more body than the single and more clarity than the HB. Excellent choice to fatten tone and increase power of Strat® bridge position, where it can be part of a matched set with 2 Fast Track 1™ pickups or Fast Track 1™ neck and The Cruiser® (DP187) (middle).



- - - Updated - - -

Some silly achievements

the score attack is very distracting.

Next girl
*i.imgur.com/s9yWAsu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vtny1lB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/65VhWDe.jpg

All the Small Things
*i.imgur.com/h7rHmAP.jpg

*99.6%*
*i.imgur.com/3XWPch4.jpg

On number 22 woohoo!!!
*i.imgur.com/LFlPvUJ.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow 22 nd overall...  Seems you are now ready for the master mode


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm getting better at Love that's gone ... 

*i.imgur.com/1CKlFXD.jpg

also trying my hand at fingerstyle playing, mostly from youtube videos


----------



## Gollum (Mar 7, 2015)

post some more screenshots buddy

- - - Updated - - -

OMG I love this song.......and I can play it
*i.imgur.com/D5D5ADR.jpg?1

- - - Updated - - -

New video
[YOUTUBE]NMLdhc9YZ4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice one [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] What's with the lights  ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: I've been working on that song too ... You seem to play it almost effortlessly. Good stuff. Guess we all need to figure out how to do the split screen thing, where half the screen is the game screen and the other is the person playing it (like what riffrepeater does on youtube)


----------



## Gollum (Mar 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Nice one [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] What's with the lights  ?



lol power went off looooooooooool


izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: I've been working on that song too ... You seem to play it almost effortlessly. Good stuff. Guess we all need to figure out how to do the split screen thing, where half the screen is the game screen and the other is the person playing it (like what riffrepeater does on youtube)



Its an easy song bro, you just need to practice.

Anyway, Here's American Idiot. I changed the name or youtube will remove it. Messed up one note in the start 
[youtube]4WJS_OEqnMc[/youtube]

- - - Updated - - -

get free
[YOUTUBE]ioyEIEL7JtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm sure youtube will not mind if you write that the song is a cover.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 9, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I'm sure youtube will not mind if you write that the song is a cover.



Changed the names 

You guys should also try this. It will be fun and give you more motivation to play.

I used Audacity to record the guitar audio and sony vegas pro to merge the two audio streams.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 13, 2015)

In one try
*i.imgur.com/EhRM4Sb.jpg

In 2 tries
*i.imgur.com/r6zFVKI.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 13, 2015)

Check out riff repeater's youtube channel. He does these amazing videos of rocksmith songs. Where half the screen is him playing and the other half is the rocksmith screen. How do we make something like that


----------



## Gollum (Mar 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Check out riff repeater's youtube channel. He does these amazing videos of rocksmith songs. Where half the screen is him playing and the other half is the rocksmith screen. How do we make something like that



he has posted a video on how to do that.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: I still owe you that DLC you asked for.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: I still owe you that DLC you asked for.



Can you give the jeff buckley pack ? I don't remember how much you owe me but that pack is about $8.
RocksmithÂ® 2014 â€“ Jeff Buckley Song Pack on Steam

Or when it goes on sale.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> Can you give the jeff buckley pack ? I don't remember how much you owe me but that pack is about $8.
> RocksmithÂ® 2014 â€“ Jeff Buckley Song Pack on Steam
> 
> Or when it goes on sale.



dude seriously?
Its PC, I can give it to you for free. Any DLC u want lol


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2015)

Gollum said:


> dude seriously?
> Its PC, I can give it to you for free. Any DLC u want lol



How ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 13, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] i just realized, you started learning the guitar with rocksmith only. Just saw the first few posts of this thread


----------



## Gollum (Mar 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> How ?


Check your PM


izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] i just realized, you started learning the guitar with rocksmith only. Just saw the first few posts of this thread



Yes, never picked up the guitar before this but I really wanted to learn to play.
I tried learning off my room-mates acoustic guitar but it was a terrible bore.

Rocksmith was the salvation that I needed.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2015)

Same for me, had a guitar in my room almost all through college.  Tried but it was very slow going. 

Started with rocksmith and well the fun factor has kept me going so far


----------



## iittopper (Mar 14, 2015)

Good to know that you guys have progressed well . keep it up .


----------



## Gollum (Mar 17, 2015)

Coming along nicely 
*i.imgur.com/SQwXfwM.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 21, 2015)

I just remembered ... I still haven't completed the 60 day challenge 

*rocksmith.com/profilebanners/index.php?accountID=f2e1d490-7881-43dc-a3a0-a967abbc1bdb

seems quite buggy, Steam shows me 190 hours on rocksmith, this shows 17 hours in song modes. Seems too less.


Love the achievements though 

*i.imgur.com/xDG96CE.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Mar 21, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I just remembered ... I still haven't completed the 60 day challenge
> 
> *rocksmith.com/profilebanners/index.php?accountID=f2e1d490-7881-43dc-a3a0-a967abbc1bdb
> 
> ...



from which url do I get these stats?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 23, 2015)

Rocksmith® 2014 - Learn to Play Guitar in 60 Days | Ubisoft® (US)

you need to register with your uplay id and then start the 60day challenge


----------



## Gollum (Mar 24, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Rocksmith® 2014 - Learn to Play Guitar in 60 Days | Ubisoft® (US)
> 
> you need to register with your uplay id and then start the 60day challenge



It results in an error
I cannot get that page

still cant get that page.
but I have the banner from my rocksmith forum. its not taking my PC progress at all.
*static2.cdn.ubi.com/ncsa/rocksmith/profilebanners/bannera45e9ede-c39c-4256-8b47-1bb2e8d280ff.jpeg
*i.imgur.com/AmvyW61.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 24, 2015)

The page is a little buggy. Will update very late. 

Just search for rocksmith 60 day Challenge


----------



## Gollum (Mar 25, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> The page is a little buggy. Will update very late.
> 
> Just search for rocksmith 60 day Challenge



I cannot retrieve any stats, just throws an error.
I think my profile has become corrupt.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 28, 2015)

Where did you get the "you and your friends" page? I never got anything like that. 

BTW small world, betirockz is my younger brother  he's the guitarist of the family

Rocksmith? 2014 Edition | Learn Guitar and Bass | Official Site | Ubisoft® is the page, just login to uplay at the top right corner


----------



## Gollum (Mar 29, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Where did you get the "you and your friends" page? I never got anything like that.
> 
> BTW small world, betirockz is my younger brother  he's the guitarist of the family
> 
> Rocksmith? 2014 Edition | Learn Guitar and Bass | Official Site | Ubisoft® is the page, just login to uplay at the top right corner



i dont know when i added him lol
i havr sent a pm to you. check it out.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2015)

Got it....  Thanks Gollum 

Btw if you are into customs then someone just made a new one for chasing cars - snow patrol. Awesome fun to play


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Got it....  Thanks Gollum
> 
> Btw if you are into customs then someone just made a new one for chasing cars - snow patrol. Awesome fun to play



I dont like the customs that much as they are badly made and have full difficulty.
Its difficult to learn songs with them.
I Play a song a day and never repeat the same song as I am easily bored.

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Got it....  Thanks Gollum
> 
> Btw if you are into customs then someone just made a new one for chasing cars - snow patrol. Awesome fun to play



I dont like the customs that much as they are badly made and have full difficulty.
Its difficult to learn songs with them.
I Play a song a day and never repeat the same song as I am easily bored.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 3, 2015)

Some are bad, but then there are a few that are really well made. Atleast it gives you the option to try out the more popular songs.


----------



## bhadkow (Apr 20, 2015)

Slightly off topic but, this is amazing. Hope we all get there someday 
[YOUTUBE]1boUYB9LFJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2015)

We can dream


----------



## Gollum (Apr 21, 2015)

For some reason, I cannot sing along when playing :/


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2015)

Singing along means you have to carry two different tunes simultaneously. You'll be able to do it for songs where the entire song is already in muscle memory. Try with some simple songs...  Very simple ones


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> For some reason, I cannot sing along when playing :/



Need coordination. Practice.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2015)

Yup lots and lots of practice...


----------



## iittopper (Apr 25, 2015)

Does no cable patch work good with the game or i have to get real tone USB cable ? If so , then from where can i get one ?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 25, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Does no cable patch work good with the game or i have to get real tone USB cable ? If so , then from where can i get one ?



amazon.com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2015)

Get the realtone cable...  Its absolutely worth it. Plus the game is awesome, the developers deserve the money


It seems all the indian sites, flipkart, amazon and all seem to be stockout. I didn't think the game would sell so well


----------



## iittopper (Apr 25, 2015)

Gollum said:


> amazon.com



No Credit/debit card :/



izzikio_rage said:


> Get the realtone cable...  Its absolutely worth it. Plus the game is awesome, the developers deserve the money
> 
> 
> It seems all the indian sites, flipkart, amazon and all seem to be stockout. I didn't think the game would sell so well



Wish it was available here .


----------



## Gollum (Apr 26, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Get the realtone cable...  Its absolutely worth it. Plus the game is awesome, the developers deserve the money
> 
> 
> It seems all the indian sites, flipkart, amazon and all seem to be stockout. I didn't think the game would sell so well



they did not stock it very well
i think ps4 version is still there. 
you can buy that just for the cable and play the game on pc.
if you want, even lend the game disc to gollum


----------



## iittopper (May 2, 2015)

Gollum said:


> i think ps4 version is still there.
> you can buy that just for the cable and play the game on pc.
> if you want, even lend the game disc to gollum



You can buy it and sell the cable to me


----------



## Gollum (May 3, 2015)

i already have pc and ps3 version. i also have 2 real-tone cables. but i am too selfish and greedy. so i bought another guitar so that i wouldn't have a cable without a guitar.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2015)

Bought a guitar for the 2nd cable  sheer craziness 

What did you get?


----------



## iittopper (May 3, 2015)

Its not available anywhere in india . Well nothing can be done , Will continue my justin guitar lesson journey .


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2015)

Amazon.com, will take time but you can get it from there. They also sell just the cable incase you want to get the game from steam

Amazon.com: Rocksmith 2014 Edition - PC/Mac (Cable Included): Video Games

comes to about $78 so about Rs. 4800 or so


----------



## Gollum (May 3, 2015)

Started playing some heavy metal

Redneck - Lamb of God
*i.imgur.com/i9MoFpP.jpg

Toxicity - System of a Down
*i.imgur.com/KfkLDem.jpg

Your Betrayal - Bullet for my Valentine
*i.imgur.com/JlbwOcD.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Bought a guitar for the 2nd cable  sheer craziness
> 
> What did you get?



Epiphone Les Paul SP II
*i.imgur.com/jy1MRk6.jpg


----------



## iittopper (May 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Started playing some heavy metal
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Very cool mate . for how much you got it for? Its definetely on my buy list .


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 4, 2015)

I wanna learn guitar,
How much will rocksmith set up cost at the least?


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> I wanna learn guitar,
> How much will rocksmith set up cost at the least?



Rocksmith PC version is out of stock everywhere . So your best bet is to wait if it comes back in stock which i highly doubt or you must buy it from amazon US or some other international site . All you need is electric guitar + rocksmith game + real tone cable ( included with the game) .


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 4, 2015)

At current price about 5k for the game + cable. About 5-7k for a semi acoustic guitar .. So 12k and you can start learning guitar


----------



## Gollum (May 4, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Very cool mate . for how much you got it for? Its definetely on my buy list .



I bought it for 13k
Its build quality is not as good as Yamaha.
I would give it 6/10 for build quality
for sound I give it 8/10

The guitar has a very solid feel to it and the tuning pegs are quite smooth.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 4, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], its an awesome guitar. You'll love the clean tone and how comfortable the strings are. Plus try songs like " coming back to life" that's where you'll feel the effects of switching between the humbuckers


----------



## Gollum (May 4, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION], its an awesome guitar. You'll love the clean tone and how comfortable the strings are. Plus try songs like " coming back to life" that's where you'll feel the effects of switching between the humbuckers



My pacifica also has 2 humbuckers and a single coil.
I installed DiMarzio Chopper which is great for clean tones and has an awesome gain.


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I bought it for 13k
> Its build quality is not as good as Yamaha.
> I would give it 6/10 for build quality
> for sound I give it 8/10
> ...



13k is a very good price . Here its available for 17-19k .


----------



## Gollum (May 5, 2015)

iittopper said:


> 13k is a very good price . Here its available for 17-19k .



must be a different model

- - - Updated - - -



iittopper said:


> 13k is a very good price . Here its available for 17-19k .



must be a different model

- - - Updated - - -

Nailed it!!!
*i.imgur.com/p17xrFm.jpg


----------



## Gollum (May 9, 2015)

And here is the video
[YOUTUBE]0299z8J-ZgM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2015)

Gollum, you've become a pro at this...


----------



## Gollum (May 9, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Gollum, you've become a pro at this...



I still messed up the solo.
Gonna record a video for Disturbed tonight along with linkin park In the End which is super easy to play


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2015)

I'm stuck between Knights of cydonia and a custom version of snow patrol's chasing cars....  Awesome awesome fun


----------



## iittopper (May 9, 2015)

I am doing American Idiot


----------



## Gollum (May 10, 2015)

21 times is all it takes to learn.
it's proven scientifically.
so start up that riff repeater and learn those solos.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 10, 2015)

I hope so...  But in half the places my fingers are not fast enough....  Yet...


----------



## Gollum (May 10, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I hope so...  But in half the places my fingers are not fast enough....  Yet...



are you doing the finger dexterity exercises or not?
if you can lift your index and ring finger at the same time and then drop them to lift the middle and pinky then you will be able to move more freely.

for practice, place your hand on a table. With palm facing the table.
Now lift your hand slowly so that only your fingertips are touching the surface of the table.
now slowly lift the index and ring finger
lower them back and lift the middle and pinky.
now alternate. If alternating is difficult, practice just one set by lifting and dropping them continuously. When u get tired, switch to the other finger set.

Once you are fairly fast at this, replicate this on the fretboard of the guitar. better tp start from the 5th fret of any string of your choice.

Its super difficult at first and will take some time to build the speed.
Its finger dexterity you want not speed. This exercise will also help you in increasing your typing speed 

PS: I could not record yesterday. Some friends came over so had to stop playing.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 10, 2015)

Will try this exercise... Also need suggestions on a good hindi song to learn for the guitar (should be on the easy side)


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 12, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Will try this exercise... Also need suggestions on a good hindi song to learn for the guitar (should be on the easy side)



If you know your basic open chords, Paani da Rang is pretty easy (and great for impressing chicks ).


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 12, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> If you know your basic open chords, Paani da Rang is pretty easy (and great for impressing chicks ).


Cool...  Let me search for youtube tutorials of this song. Should be fun. 

The only songs i can completely play right now are let her go and rains of castemere...  None of which seem to have any recognition


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 12, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Cool...  Let me search for youtube tutorials of this song. Should be fun.
> 
> The only songs i can completely play right now are let her go and rains of castemere...  None of which seem to have any recognition



You should play Rains Of Castamere at the next wedding you attend. I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2015)

No lannisters to send their Regards


----------



## Gollum (May 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Cool...  Let me search for youtube tutorials of this song. Should be fun.
> 
> The only songs i can completely play right now are let her go and rains of castemere...  None of which seem to have any recognition



are you still playing with your converted acoustic?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2015)

Yup...  Still sticking to it. Seems its easier to get a hold of acoustic guitars. So it makes sense that i practice on one and have the finger strength to play one comfortably


----------



## Gollum (May 13, 2015)

you will love a strat now.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2015)

yup...  Planning to buy one...  Just taalofying it for no reason


Also help me get a good tutorial for pani da rang. Could hardly get what to play from the ones on youtube


----------



## Gollum (May 14, 2015)

One of my Fav songs.
Megitsune by BabyMetal
*i.imgur.com/kThyns9.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2015)

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/28490282859065284/CC7576D4C6158EF14B475E9E879D824337619907/

Ok, my star chords gltched and kept giving me one chord only ... I got a high score but now the game is too hard to play. Any suggestions to reset this?


----------



## Gollum (May 18, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> *images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/28490282859065284/CC7576D4C6158EF14B475E9E879D824337619907/
> 
> Ok, my star chords gltched and kept giving me one chord only ... I got a high score but now the game is too hard to play. Any suggestions to reset this?



lol look at that score.
Create a new user profile and use it for guitarcade.
I dont thin that there is any way to reset your score.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 19, 2015)

Even the devs won't have a score this high... But this ruins my game since it now gives me super hard chords


----------



## Gollum (May 19, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Even the devs won't have a score this high... But this ruins my game since it now gives me super hard chords



do you have all the DLC?
If not let me know I will give you.
playing a variety of songs is wayyy better then just practicing same old songs.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 19, 2015)

You had shared your epic collection with me. I have it bookmarked somewhere. Have yet to download all of it.


----------



## Gollum (May 19, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> You had shared your epic collection with me. I have it bookmarked somewhere. Have yet to download all of it.



What are you doing? get that before it is removed.
It is constantly updated with new DLC on the same day as release. Don't waste a valuable resource


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2015)

Damn barre chords are a pain. My fingers just can't switch that quickly yet. 

Btw if you want  a workout then try the Bachsmith DLC


----------



## Gollum (Jun 21, 2015)

will try that.
BTW nae I can play"in too deep"by sum 41 at full diff


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2015)

You are a poster boy for rocksmith,  you'll turn into a guitarist solely through rocksmith. 

Infact upload some youtube tuts on learning through rocksmith and it coulc probably finance your next guitar through it


----------



## Gollum (Jun 21, 2015)

I actually learned from rs.  
rs is pretty easy to start with so I don't know if it's going to help


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2015)

Sort of like the riff repeater channel. People love to see others playing the game


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Sort of like the riff repeater channel. People love to see others playing the game



Yes, that is true. But I need to be better at playing the guitar for that.
Making a video is no problem.
I could make a parody channel and then upload the video lol Just to make a fool out of myself


----------



## Gollum (Jul 14, 2015)

Just updating it as it finally works - Dont know if the information is accurate with regards to song attempts 
*rocksmith.com/profilebanners/index.php?accountID=a45e9ede-c39c-4256-8b47-1bb2e8d280ff&lang=en


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice...  The play time here will be a lot lower than that of steam.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 20, 2015)

Long time no update.
*i.imgur.com/mtXnO2K.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4xyy1KJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g4RtwgF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wZ5Lsj3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/z7SdXXE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/e9BL5ux.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mtz9TjP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uQf4dns.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ud6rUAu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qQqMOZE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TnjCS0p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/O9VOMI7.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 21, 2015)

Haven't touched my guitar for a long time. Need to restart but time nahi nikal paa raha hai


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 21, 2015)

You've perfected a lot of songs now...awesome. So any public performances till date?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 21, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Haven't touched my guitar for a long time. Need to restart but time nahi nikal paa raha hai



An hour a day will be enough. Try new songs as the same old songs will get you bored soon.
*or we could both have a challenge to improve on a mutually decided song and post daily progress on that song.* 



izzikio_rage said:


> You've perfected a lot of songs now...awesome. So any public performances till date?



I get shaky fingers of someone watches. Used to get that earlier when taking videos  Not anymore.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 21, 2015)

Done, lets try the mutually decided song thing. Others can join in as well 

Post screenshot of final score and videos if you want


----------



## Gollum (Aug 21, 2015)

Im very bad at picking songs So I want you to go ahead.
Should we start with Bachsmith


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 21, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Im very bad at picking songs So I want you to go ahead.
> Should we start with Bachsmith


One lead and one rhythm. That should make it fun 

Bachsmith, which song


----------



## Gollum (Aug 22, 2015)

"Little" Fugue in G-minor
[YOUTUBE]5goC9rg3tVI[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

Played like hell 
*i.imgur.com/wiEUxaV.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

reached 72%
*i.imgur.com/UlXdvQI.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 23, 2015)

this is crazy hard .... went mad on my first try only. Really pick one that is in rhythm too.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 23, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> this is crazy hard .... went mad on my first try only. Really pick one that is in rhythm too.



lol ok
then let us start with your choice


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2015)

"Little" Fugue is cool.
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
Do you know where I can get classic pack ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> lol ok
> then let us start with your choice


Don't worry will give this a shot. Just be ready to see 20% type scores  

I wanted to give unnatural selection by Muse a shot. We can try that if you have the RS1 pack installed


----------



## Gollum (Aug 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> "Little" Fugue is cool.
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
> Do you know where I can get classic pack ?


I read that as figure lol
I like the song because it is not very fast but is great to improve your dexterity in lead. 



izzikio_rage said:


> Don't worry will give this a shot. Just be ready to see 20% type scores
> 
> I wanted to give unnatural selection by Muse a shot. We can try that if you have the RS1 pack installed



Which ever song you like mate. For this song, it really helps if you use the pinky finger.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> "Little" Fugue is cool.
> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
> Do you know where I can get classic pack ?



Check your PM


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I read that as figure lol
> I like the song because it is not very fast but is great to improve your dexterity in lead.



Try out more classic songs. There is never enough of it.

Another song with pinky is Every Breath You Take.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> Try out more classic songs. There is never enough of it.
> 
> Another song with pinky is Every Breath You Take.



Yes, I can play that now, was  super difficult a few months ago when my fingers couldn't stretch out so much.
not any more but I don't like it very much as the guitar tone is almost inaudible in it.

I finally have enough strength in my pinky to do bigger bends on the go.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Yes, I can play that now, was  super difficult a few months ago when my fingers couldn't stretch out so much.
> not any more but I don't like it very much as the guitar tone is almost inaudible in it.
> 
> I finally have enough strength in my pinky to do bigger bends on the go.



I dabble around with actual songs, different play styles and occasionally Rocksmith.

Surprisingly, Every Breath You Take is much easier now. It's just that few hits doesn't get registered.

Another one is Paranoid Android. Have you tried that ?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> I dabble around with actual songs, different play styles and occasionally Rocksmith.
> 
> Surprisingly, Every Breath You Take is much easier now. It's just that few hits doesn't get registered.
> 
> Another one is Paranoid Android. Have you tried that ?


Will try it today.
My previous (new) rocksmith PC was very unstable but I could use audacity to record Stereo mix
The pc that I use now (old) for rocksmith does not have stereo in. So I cannot record game audio 
Also my android one phone cannot take smooth video. I even upgraded the sd to to class10. 

Need to borrw my friends redmi


----------



## Gollum (Aug 27, 2015)

Updates:
Improved from 72 to 79%
*i.imgur.com/okGTBEL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uEdo72y.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Vh2L9lG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0ZkwDb8.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok so this is how I'm faring on that finger breaker little fuge 

*i.imgur.com/IejF8C8.jpg

And this is how i'm faring on stuff I'm trying to get my rusty fingers to remember 

*i.imgur.com/pSD4CFD.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Ok so this is how I'm faring on that finger breaker little fuge
> 
> *i.imgur.com/IejF8C8.jpg
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly, you have an acoustic turned into an electric type of guitar, right?
If so then that may be the major contributing factor in the difficulty that you are facing in your learning curve.
Stratocaster and telecaster is the easiest to use and the most comfortable/ergomonic to play for long hours.
I feel sort of uncomfortable to play with my epiphone LEs paul but its thin neck makes it easy to work with.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup have an acoustic guitar with a pickup. But i think its mostly me being out of practice. Once i get the rythm and finger dexterity back should be much better


----------



## Gollum (Aug 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Yup have an acoustic guitar with a pickup. But i think its mostly me being out of practice. Once i get the rythm and finger dexterity back should be much better



Are you not playing the guitar everyday?

Man I can't spend a single day without playing.
If I miss one day I feel like something is missing within me.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 29, 2015)

haven't played for a month or two ... seem to have lost the zeal for it. Anyhow this challenge thing has gotten me to atleast take it out. Got about 4% more on Little Fuge

*i.imgur.com/yiaUuUL.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2015)

the more I play this song the more it surprises me.
It has helped me get better at other songs, Especially lead solos
*i.imgur.com/DVPVIhx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WLNoOnw.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2015)

I can't seem to go over 90. But the good thing is that I managed to get good in La Sera "Love That's Gone".


----------



## Gollum (Aug 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> I can't seem to go over 90. But the good thing is that I managed to get good in La Sera "Love That's Gone".



Over 90 in which song?
In most of my sessions I don't come across "love that's gone"

You can take a screenshot with F12 in steam you know.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Over 90 in which song?
> In most of my sessions I don't come across "love that's gone"
> 
> You can take a screenshot with F12 in steam you know.



Almost everything. I get to above 80 but not 90.

Yeah, will capture ss.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 31, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Over 90 in which song?
> In most of my sessions I don't come across "love that's gone"
> 
> You can take a screenshot with F12 in steam you know.


Love that's gone is one if the starting recommended songs. Its quite cool, great tune and all


----------



## Gollum (Sep 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Almost everything. I get to above 80 but not 90.
> 
> Yeah, will capture ss.



You just need more practice.
I was not able to play yesterday as I had to go out soon after reaching home from work.
Hopefully I get some time to practice today


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2015)

Gollum said:


> You just need more practice.



Yeah, Getting better. Some issue with intonation though. I will sort out. Improved when I tightened the strings slightly more.

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Love that's gone is one if the starting recommended songs. Its quite cool, great tune and all



It's the coolest song. I like the sudden jump from 10th fret to 2nd.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2015)

It easier now to go beyond 90
*i.imgur.com/DINa57n.jpg

Fugue
*i.imgur.com/E5acoCw.jpg


106 total hours in Rocksmith.

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> linkin park In the End which is super easy to play



It's the joke. Lead guitar.

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Also need suggestions on a good hindi song to learn for the guitar (should be on the easy side)


Simple chords, easy strumming
Teri Deewani

Simple chords, fast strumming
Paani Da Rang

Tough chords, complex strumming 
Ambarsariya


----------



## Gollum (Sep 7, 2015)

I haven't gone beyond 82% on fugue
I have 200+ on steam and a year worth of time on PS3 as initially the PC game gave me a lot of trouble with dropped tones and I was stuck with the same tracklist that came with the disc on PS3.
I gave one real tone cable to my cousin and he lost it [facepalm]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm also about 200+ on rocksmith now. But still have problems in a lot of songs. Might be due to erratic practice


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

Bob Dylan's Knocking on heavens door lead guitar is maddening. 


If any one can master these 4 songs, it will make you good at dexterity 
Fugue
Kockin on Heaven's door (Bob Dylan) 
Every Breath You Take
Paranoid Android


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Bob Dylan's Knocking on heavens door lead guitar is maddening.
> 
> 
> If any one can master these 4 songs, it will make you good at dexterity
> ...



I think I am above 80 on all of them But I will have to go home and check.
Thanks for the list, I have so many songs in my playlist that I tend to miss songs every now and then.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Pretty fast and fun song.
*i.imgur.com/Q5jT9o2.jpg



Gollum said:


> I think I am above 80 on all of them But I will have to go home and check.
> Thanks for the list, I have so many songs in my playlist that I tend to miss songs every now and then.



I am bordering over 70 on two. Not so good on other two 58 at paranoid, 35 at fugue. 

It's easy once you stretch your finger but I tend to make mistakes in repetition.
*i.imgur.com/LxK9EgP.jpg

This one varies a lot.
*i.imgur.com/HZ4athR.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 8, 2015)

Are you guys only doing lead? No songs on the rhythm mode?


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Are you guys only doing lead? No songs on the rhythm mode?



I like the rhythm part. One can play entire song and sing too. 

But that I am doing via youtube videos. Tutorials are essentially rhythm tutorials for various songs, e.g., knockin on heavern's door by Bob Dylan.

Great way to get the strumming pattern which is not possible in Rocksmith 2014.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> I like the rhythm part. One can play entire song and sing too.
> 
> But that I am doing via youtube videos. Tutorials are essentially rhythm tutorials for various songs, e.g., knockin on heavern's door by Bob Dylan.
> 
> Great way to get the strumming pattern which is not possible in Rocksmith 2014.


Are you going up and down?
it helps if you go up and down, then you will easily figure out the strumming pattern.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Are you going up and down?
> it helps if you go up and down, then you will easily figure out the strumming pattern.



Pattern varies. Rocksmith is just not good at teaching variety of it. 

It took me some time to get various patterns

Try Faith by George Michael, you will understand.

Below is the strumming pattern which repeat (M is frethand mute):
D D(M) U U(M) D D(M) U(M) D U(M) D


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Pattern varies. Rocksmith is just not good at teaching variety of it.
> 
> It took me some time to get various patterns
> 
> ...



so down once and then down again but F.muted?


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Gollum said:


> so down once and then down again but F.muted?



Yeah, like this:

*soundcloud.com/psygeist-1/voice00018

It's not exactly the way George Michael plays.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, like this:
> 
> *soundcloud.com/psygeist-1/voice00018
> 
> It's not exactly the way George Michael plays.



BTW, you guys did not add me on Steam.
Steam Community :: redlofredlof
Add me NAO


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Gollum said:


> BTW, you guys did not add me on Steam.
> Steam Community :: redlofredlof
> Add me NAO



Added. What's izziko's id ?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Added. What's izziko's id ?



No Idea, unless he is using ahem version of RS'14

- - - Updated - - -

Ok so here it is, Turn out I had not played this song till now lol
*i.imgur.com/MrMAtP3.jpg
First try
*i.imgur.com/6nLkRWQ.jpg
Second Try
*i.imgur.com/TliQCkQ.jpg
Third Try/fourth
*i.imgur.com/6bSshnx.jpg
Fifth Try
*i.imgur.com/RHOeETe.jpg
got bored after that 

Oh yea, I tried Rhythm after a long long time 
*i.imgur.com/FUDCNoi.jpg
Ist try
*i.imgur.com/2UFKaHe.jpg
2nd Try
*i.imgur.com/E74VdD6.jpg
3rd Try
*i.imgur.com/0HCIGpW.jpg
Got bored


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Rhythm is the easy part of it. One can play and sing along.

Lead takes some effort. I will probably be done with it within a month or two.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2015)

Faun said:


> Rhythm is the easy part of it. One can play and sing along.
> 
> Lead takes some effort. I will probably be done with it within a month or two.



it was pretty easy for me. i have to give credit to string skip saloon.
it helped me pick strings with muscle memory.

on a side note I almost never play the same song twice in a session unless it's something of a challenge.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2015)

Gollum said:


> it was pretty easy for me. i have to give credit to string skip saloon.
> it helped me pick strings with muscle memory.



Yeah, I am not good at string skip. Needs more practice.

I play different song each session. Don't stick with same song which I played last time. It surprised me when I get over the plateau in the current song.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> Yeah, I am not good at string skip. Needs more practice.
> 
> I play different song each session. Don't stick with same song which I played last time. It surprised me when I get over the plateau in the current song.



Rocksmith is great for practice and muscle memory.


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Rocksmith is great for practice and muscle memory.



It keeps up the interest. I have tried to learn guitar before too but never got through the ordeal as it wasn't that interesting.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 9, 2015)

Faun said:


> It keeps up the interest. I have tried to learn guitar before too but never got through the ordeal as it wasn't that interesting.



You are totally right.
As a person who loves video games, I fell in love with rocksmith and my want for being able to play a guitar was re-ignited with the knowledge and existance of rocksmith.
I wish I knew about it when the original rocksmith was released. 
I would have learned far more than I know now. 
Anyway I am happy that I can play guitar well enough to not look like a newb.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 9, 2015)

I saw the original rocksmith, it had some great fun stuff like a career path and stuff. But it also had a ton of bugs. RS2014 sorted all of that out and made it awesome fun to play


----------



## Gollum (Sep 9, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I saw the original rocksmith, it had some great fun stuff like a career path and stuff. But it also had a ton of bugs. RS2014 sorted all of that out and made it awesome fun to play



Mate, share your steam ID. I wanna add you.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 9, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Mate, share your steam ID. I wanna add you.



It's amlanmathur.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 11, 2015)

Some new songs to play
*i.imgur.com/5f0gqtC.jpg
This was an easy song
*i.imgur.com/IMfqMPr.jpg

A song that I like a lot
*i.imgur.com/PV6V2hM.jpg

I also like this song, but now its kind of boring to play
*i.imgur.com/oLBPTPE.jpg

Trying to get better at this.
*i.imgur.com/4tIIihf.jpg

Reached 90% on LEAD
*i.imgur.com/vmK4hpD.jpg

Reached 90% on Rhythm
*i.imgur.com/0HCIGpW.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Very bad quality video. Someone buy me a new phone - faak you spice android Dumb
[YOUTUBE]D5gSJQqQAlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (Sep 12, 2015)

Father of Mine Everclear COVER
[YOUTUBE]H4V-B02a6cM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2015)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
Little Fugue


----------



## Gollum (Sep 16, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
This is played on Keyboard.
I will soooooo make a video of this in guitar.
Its really fun to play this song

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]CMYYU9NQi4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2015)

tried out the songs that you people had mentioned ... takes time to get the strings rights 

as a side effect, my typing speed seems to have increased 

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/615095545763844163/8A32919DDC22406A9D7FE80A49065315AFADCEBD/?interpolation=lanczos-none&output-format=jpeg&output-quality=95&fit=inside|1024:576&composite-to=*,*|1024:576&background-color=black


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

it seems that I do a weekend by weekend play on rocksmith. Attempts for this weekend 

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/574564421356754452/CFDBF70434428705EFA9F3355C837BCE5753EFE1/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/574564421356752885/8469FE1FF9A8F920BB2BFA13D67892D38812E4FF/
 [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: I have the same epiphone in the same color ... it's amazing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

Need some help, i added the two RS1 files to the game. I can see most of the songs like eye of the tiger and bring me to life. But am missing Muse's unnatural selection. I think one of the two files from the mediafire site are not working. Have downloaded them multiple times but nothing works


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 11, 2015)

and more weekend attempts at rocksmith 

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/572313256321214245/214E2EE7C9D6289182B5136AA9BA690CE1997419/
Tried some of my favorite customs ... seem to be getting good at this amazing song


*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/572313256321212754/E82A2F8EEC6AEB5310CAB8D6E6BEE59D573996B1/
from 30% to 50% .. not a bad jump in a week


----------



## Gollum (Oct 20, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> and more weekend attempts at rocksmith
> 
> *images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/572313256321214245/214E2EE7C9D6289182B5136AA9BA690CE1997419/
> Tried some of my favorite customs ... seem to be getting good at this amazing song
> ...



It would have been a greater jump if you played everyday.

Kryptonite - started learning this. kind of difficult.
*i.imgur.com/3daZK0S.jpg


for the lolz
*i.imgur.com/48Pb0Yw.jpg

Improved a little in fugue - did not play it for a while as I was playing songs in Eb Drop D
*i.imgur.com/ZZmmjND.jpg

And Finally volbeat
*i.imgur.com/QifYn5l.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok wow, you seem to have become a pro. Start searching for concerts now


----------



## Gollum (Oct 21, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Ok wow, you seem to have become a pro. Start searching for concerts now



no dude,

I feel like I have become accustom to some specific style of guitar picking.
for example: I cannot do finger picking with my right hand. I almost cannot play guitar without a pick.
So songs that involve picking the strings with the fingers, I just leave them.

Also, I really like playing lead. Playing lead has made rhythm easy for me 

BTW new DLC pack added
*www.facebook.com/rocksmith/videos/...177297/?type=2&theater&notif_t=notify_me_page


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone here running rocksmith on ps4?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 22, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Anyone here running rocksmith on ps4?



I have a PS4 but dont run RS2014 on it as I don't have the HDMI splitter to get the audio out.
I have it on PS3 and played for quite a while till it was too expensive to buy mode DLC.
Hence I switched to PC to save money.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 24, 2015)

PC version has a ton of awesome stuff. Ability to add custom songs, ability to make videos and post them, plus the whole steam support


----------



## Gollum (Nov 22, 2015)

two new songs that I learned
*i.imgur.com/5DAJ6Oo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pprOsSQ.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 23, 2015)

Are these CDLCs?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Are these CDLCs?



No Official DLC.
I hardly have any CDLC as they are buggy and may cause the game to crash.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 19, 2015)

Have people given up on rocksmith? I just restarted and the cold is killing my fingers. But its amazing fun to be back


----------



## Gollum (Dec 20, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Have people given up on rocksmith? I just restarted and the cold is killing my fingers. But its amazing fun to be back



I haven't. Just haven't posted here.
You can always check steam, this is the only thing that I do regularly.
Almost everyday.


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I haven't. Just haven't posted here.
> You can always check steam, this is the only thing that I do regularly.
> Almost everyday.



I just stopped playing. Moved to songs that I like and youtube for tuts.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 20, 2015)

check out customsforge if you haven't already. Taking a chance with CDLC is better than quitting rocksmith. I need some new songs to keep the interest up, Been trying my hand at "on top of the world" I think it's a bonus song in rocksmith


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 29, 2015)

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/543047245824479442/E9E2CBDEB583E8638136C066E1A210B44A182DE1/

trying some new stuff 

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/543047245824476961/AC6EB3DAD96B5AF0242369B21495C1DD4940E0F0/ 
and some really tough stuff


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 1, 2016)

Guys, my brother just bought a Yamaha F310 acoustic guitar, and is looking to play rocksmith. I already have the realtone cable, can u suggest which pickup to buy, along with the connector (6.3mm female to female) which I'm simply unable to locate at any local or online store 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Guys, my brother just bought a Yamaha F310 acoustic guitar, and is looking to play rocksmith. I already have the realtone cable, can u suggest which pickup to buy, along with the connector (6.3mm female to female) which I'm simply unable to locate at any local or online store
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Try
MusiciansMall.in - India's largest musical instrument store
They have a great collection of DiMarzio Pickups
Look for Pickups section on the top right side of the page.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 3, 2016)

Gollum said:


> Try
> MusiciansMall.in - India's largest musical instrument store
> They have a great collection of DiMarzio Pickups
> Look for Pickups section on the top right side of the page.


Woah, anything cheaper there? The cheapest one is 1.9k. 
Also, I'm having a lot of noise/ disturbance in the setup, it is almost impossible to even tune the guitar now .  Values run off to +999 or go crazy like that when tuning. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been using a simple pickup for quite some time on my acoustic guitar to play rocksmith. Cost me some 600 bucks and covers the acoustic hole of the guitar (there will be pictures of that and my setup in this thread). Disturbance is there, but it works just fine and I've been playing with it for quite some time


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 19, 2016)

Is the rocksmith site down? After a very long time I tried to login to my 60 day challenge page and couldn't.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 20, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Is the rocksmith site down? After a very long time I tried to login to my 60 day challenge page and couldn't.



I had this problem, but it was sorted later.
You might need to wait or just give up on it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2017)

Just came back to playing rocksmith. With the search bar in remastered it's amazing fun. Need to find some new tunes to play

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gollum (Jun 6, 2017)

I haven't played for a while now. Got crazy busy with life and work.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 7, 2017)

I think that happened to all of us. Need to start again. Also it seems that I've lost a lot of skill on the guitar. Hope it comes back as i play more

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gollum (Jan 8, 2018)

Well, i started again. 
I think there was a bug in my game which wiped a lot of songs and I used to not find them in my usual days.
Realized it wayyy too late and now I have picked up the guitar again. 
Its a great way to relax and enjoy some music.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 8, 2018)

That it is, one of the most relaxing hobbies


----------

